# Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III



## majortom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My cat. Enjoy.


----------



## InFlux

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*






Super macro of a baby Praying Mantis I took with a point and shoot camera with my other hand.


----------



## knightrider

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Majortom - Love your cat! We have one also but his coloring is lighter, more nude colored. I love sphinx cats so much! Great picture too.


----------



## majortom

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*



knightrider said:


> Majortom - Love your cat! We have one also but his coloring is lighter, more nude colored. I love sphinx cats so much! Great picture too.



Different breeds, probably. Mine is Don sphynx, or Don hairless. I suppose that your cat is Canadian sphynx.


----------



## loszabo

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*



majortom said:


> Different breeds, probably. Mine is Don sphynx, or Don hairless. I suppose that your cat is Canadian sphynx.



Sorry, off topic: do you know if people with cat allergies can have contact with Sphynx cats?


----------



## rayman

*Picture thread*

a picture I took some weeks ago






rayman


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

A few of mine:


----------



## Pellidon

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*





I turned these on my lathe. I have some that are as small as a dime in diameter. I need to get back in practice on the lathe. And I don't recall the significance of the note. WL=window light 238??? I have CRS 

One of my other collections is coffee mugs. 





I can't link to the photos but I have some posted on photo.net the black and white are old negs I scanned. The non family stuff is my work. Haven't uploaded to there recently.


----------



## darkzero

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Wasn't my camera but it is my truck with me driving. :rock:


----------



## Nos

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

:rock::rock::rock: for sure :naughty:


----------



## stonehold

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

My boy....

http://f3.yahoofs.com/blog/4514f780zfc09a1cd/1/__sr_/5f0b.jpg?mgg7eoIBLnBvTMMv


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Truck photos made me think of this one I took. Not my vehicle, but my camera and me taking the photo.






Love this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## ambientmind

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Some of my favorite non-flashlight pics I've taken:
Sunrise on the beach in Cancun:





Sunrise on the beach in Cabo San Lucas:





Sunset on the Superstitions in AZ:


----------



## Trashman

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

My wife took this. It's of my new baby girl, Chloe. She'll be four weeks old, tomorrow.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*


----------



## Mike V

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Here are some of my favourites:


















Heaps more here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moleculemike/sets/72157601918089191/show/



.


----------



## Dreamer

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*












This is the link... i wonder why the image does not show up... ??


----------



## edap617

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*


----------



## ambientmind

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*



lumafist said:


> Some serious skills in here....!!
> 
> Trashman, she is just adorable...!
> Congrats..!
> 
> Nitroz, that first one is amazing..!
> Ambientmind, the colours are perfect...!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...!



thank you! i try to capture the colors as accurately as possible. I actually dont really use the saturation adjustment in photoshop! the colors of the sunsets here in az and in cabo are some of the most amazing i've ever seen!

here's a couple more of a different theme...

Coachella 2005










Lightning in the desert:





My cat:





Misc.















A new one I just took of my Novatac::naughty:


----------



## Crenshaw

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

something i took today...






Those are actual colors, albiet slightly enhanced.


Crenshaw


----------



## superflytnt

*Picture thread*

Sweet pics all! The cats are beautiful and you guys with the trucks really don't mess around :twothumbs:rock:

Here are a couple of cool snakes (at the zoo): http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/2746/dscf0988vj4.jpg

Here is my cat when she's worn out: http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7289/dscf0993py9.jpg

here is a spider at my brothers place (with two male suitors): http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2946/dscf1035ge6.jpg


EDIT: Congrats Trashman! ambientmind, excellent pics man! I can't get enough of nature shots and your cat is stunning (is that B&W?)


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

This is a scan of a picture I took at least 18 years ago when I lived in Nova Scotia. 

It was taken with a Minolta X-700 SLR and the film was Kodak Ektar 25, which was known to accentuate blue colours.


----------



## SureAddicted

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Outstanding pics Mike V
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

snow ball anyone? not unusual, but we don't get a lot of snow in the UK especially in summer.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A pic I took of the Oscar Meyer hotdog mobile while it was parked at Hershey Park:


----------



## 5.0Trunk

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here is my pic. Know what it is? Should be pretty easy to see.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Leg wrapped in a GITD bandage,is it your leg?


----------



## 5.0Trunk

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



TITAN1833 said:


> Leg wrapped in a GITD bandage,is it your leg?



You got it... Its a GITD cast. I broke my tib & fib on a razor scooter back in 03. I lit it up with my SF M3.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A GITD cast? Wow. I've never seen one before! Is that a standard option in an ER, or did you paint it with something afterwards?


----------



## 5.0Trunk

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> A GITD cast? Wow. I've never seen one before! Is that a standard option in an ER, or did you paint it with something afterwards?



LOL... When the doctor cut off my full cast and had to put on the half cast, he asked me if I wanted a choice of multiple colors and even a GITD cast. I did it for my kids. They liked it


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It's perfect for a flashaholic! What kind of runtime do you get after 'charging' it?


----------



## DM51

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Run-time, LOL! he'd have had ~6 weeks hobble-time with it, I should think.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

:lolsign:
_


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> A GITD cast? Wow. I've never seen one before! Is that a standard option in an ER, or did you paint it with something afterwards?


It's optional. My daughter got one a couple of years ago when she broke her wrist. Here they charge extra for them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





A house located approximately 1.2 blocks from here (just off Forastera Circle in Sacramento CA. USA).
This photograph was taken jut a few days before Halloween 2008.


----------



## Flashanator

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Riverview Park, as seen from the mailboxes where I live (north Sacramento CA. USA).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





The small fountain/pond in our backyard.
This pond is normally kept dry to discourage mosquitos from breeding, but a rainstorm we had approximately one week ago filled it to a depth of ~8 inches.


----------



## katsyonak

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Daytime moon


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This guy hung around outside my window at work for nearly an hour.


----------



## jessos1

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This is the Silvan dam near my house in Victoria Australia



THE WATER



THE WATER AND A BIT OF THE WALL



THE TOP OF THE WALL



THE WALL FROM ABOUT HALF WAY UP THE SIDE


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






The planets Venus (the brighter one) and Jupiter (the dimmer one) as seen from our back porch in Sacramento CA. USA at ~5:30pm PST on 11-16-08.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





A "big old jet airliner" carrying people too far away {_Steve Miller Band reference here_}; flying at an altitude of approximately 1,500 feet over El Centro Road in north Sacramento CA. USA on the morning of 11-18-08.
Looks like it's probably a Boeing 737 to me.


----------



## katsyonak

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



The_LED_Museum said:


> ...The planets Venus (the brighter one) and Jupiter (the dimmer one) as seen from our back porch in Sacramento CA. USA at ~5:30pm PST on 11-16-08.


On that note, I took this picture a while ago of what I think is Jupiter and some of it's moons:





Here is what I speculate I see there:





I'd be glad to know if I'm right or not.


----------



## katsyonak

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



The_LED_Museum said:


> ...A "big old jet airliner" carrying people too far away {_Steve Miller Band reference here_}; flying at an altitude of approximately 1,500 feet over El Centro Road in north Sacramento CA. USA on the morning of 11-18-08.
> Looks like it's probably a Boeing 737 to me.


Nice picture.

Here's two I've taken of landing air crafts while I was on a traffic jam:


----------



## Bradlee

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

At the Toronto Zoo:


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Took this one this morning:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





A grasshopper clinging to an outside wall of our house in north Sacramento CA. USA.
Found this guy on the morning of 11-19-08.


----------



## RA40

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Mt Sakurajima, Kagoshima-in the Kyushu Prefecture of Japan. Taken during our visit March '08. The volcano usually vents a little bit but this time...


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This guy was just hanging around this morning





An odd tree in my backyard





The pup just relaxing in the chair


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Your dog musta' been watching "Lassie" on the television.



_


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Burgess said:


> Your dog musta' been watching "Lassie" on the television.
> 
> 
> 
> _



LOL, it does look like that.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





A potted plant on our back patio.
Photograph was taken on the morning of 11-19-08.


----------



## Cypher

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Morning view from my patio 11-22-08.





View from my morning hike 11-22-08.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





The same "punkin patch" (pumpkin patch) I photographed just prior to Halloween 2008.
This photograph was taken along El Centro Road in north Sacramento CA. USA on the morning of 11-18-08.


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Just my friends and me patrolling the streets of Lucca:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Tachikoma said:


> Just my friends and me patrolling the streets of Lucca: .....


 
I'm sending Jill Valentine to kick your @$$.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> I'm sending Jill Valentine to kick your @$$.


Let me know when your'e sending her "so I can be there" I need to capture her for my niece, she wants to blu-tack her to the bedroom wall


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

We'll be the ones kicking her ***, we even have Italian Police on our side  





...or maybe not :huh:





Btw I'm the one with the shield...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Tachikoma said:


> Btw I'm the one with the shield...


 
Yeah that's going to come in *real *handy against that mini-gun. :lolsign:


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It works great holding off zombies though


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Tachikoma said:


>


Looks like somebody didn't get the "keep your finger off the trigger" memo. :nana:


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

You're absolutely right, usually I'm the most concerned about gun safety in the group, but in that particular public event we were carrying unloaded toy guns and pulling the trigger during the photos looked more bad ***


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Tachikoma said:


> You're absolutely right, usually I'm the most concerned about gun safety in the group, but in that particular public event we were carrying unloaded toy guns and pulling the trigger during the photos looked more bad ***


 
You have more fun than I do.

Where did you get that cool outfit?


----------



## kaimaikid

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Some random pics I took around my town...






Tauranga Habour 





Waxeye in the cherry blossum





A navy trainer...





A fly...


http://i34.tinypic.com/14m5pqh.jpg


----------



## Flashanator

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

3 mysterious lights moving parallel to each other, estimated speed Mach 4....






Actually its just the bottom part of the Pavo Constellation.**


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

to Kaimaikid --


You take nice photographs !


:goodjob::kewlpics:
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Flowers in morning dew (overnight sprinkles?) on the morning of Turkey Day (11-27-08).


----------



## katsyonak

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The moon with planets Jupiter and Venus over Tel Aviv, Israel. December 1st, 2008, 5:25 PM:





[Edit] Found this:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/12/081201-jupiter-venus.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7759146.stm


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I've just returned from an observation, I'll post a photo of the moon covering venus tomorrow


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Took this last year during fleet week. On treasure Island looking East in Oakland.....Something old, Something New....


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Fooling around....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Took this last year during fleet week. On treasure Island looking East in Oakland.....Something old, Something New....


{
I think I saw that shot in the background on a recent episode of _Prototype This_ on the Discovery Channel. Is there an old factory located on the left bank there?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Took this last year during fleet week. On treasure Island looking East in Oakland.....Something old, Something New....


{
I think I saw that shot in the background on a recent episode of _Prototype This_ on the Discovery Channel. Is there an old factory located on the left bank there?


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Yes, they film the show in one of the old naval warehouses.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



NorCal2500HD said:


> Yes, they film the show in one of the old naval warehouses.



Aha, thanks. I caught a promo last night where they mentioned Treasure Island, so that must be the place.


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

As promised:




Shoot by a friend holding a compact camera by hand in front of a Celestron C11.


----------



## NorCal2500HD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Little HDR....
Bronze statue at the local community center:





One of the local fire stations:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Wonder why this reads
{_arrow_}
LANE
BIKE

instead of
*
{arrow}
BIKE
LANE
*
I know this isn't a simple mistake by the city worker who painted this, because I've seen this multiple times in multiple cities.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Makes sense to me....read the words as you approach them.

Around here they just paint a picture of a bicycle in the bike lanes.


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

One of the wonders of living in the tropics... hummingbirds!  

This little fellow got inside our house and couldn't get out. We tried to coax him towards open doors and windows but nothing worked. 

He finally dropped on the floor and wouldn't move. He wouldn't even open his eyes and I could barely see him breathing. Hummingbirds need amazing amounts of energy to survive, so I suspected this poor guy must've exhausted most (if not all) of his reserves. 

Remembering a tip from an ornithologist friend of mine, I quickly prepared an oversaturated solution of sugar water and started "force-feeding" it to the hummingbird. At first, the poor thing wouldn't even open its beak, but slowly it started sipping from the syringe. Slooooowly but surely it started opening its eyes, and then, in the blink of an eye, it flew away! He was sipping sugar water for a good 5-10 minutes before flying away. 

I leave you with a pic of this beautiful bird:


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

 that picture is one of the best yet,that humming bird is adorable thanks for posting


----------



## PCC

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






One of many nephews of mine.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The picture's pretty lousy, but the subject, a Pileated Woodpecker, is a rare sight around here. At least I haven't seen many. I took this handheld at full zoom (5x optical x 5x digital), so sharpness wasn't really expected.






I hadn't seen this bird before I heard it hammering on a tree. The sound is characteristically louder and deeper than that of other woodpeckers in this area. Hope it sticks around.

Geoff


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

sunset at 12.000 meter:


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Room for one more?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





The same "punkin patch" (pumpkin patch) I photographed just prior to Halloween 2008 and again on the morning of 11-18-08.
Guess somebody went "pumpkin smashing" (a popular Halloween prank) almost a month too late.



.
This photograph was taken on the morning of 11-28-08.


----------



## Crenshaw

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

I expanded this poster..







so i could use it on my desktop...took ages to do too..






Crenshaw


----------



## chew socks

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

This is from the bad New England ice storm








And so is this...but it was taken on film, so i had to take a pic of the printed photo so it doesn't look that great.

These are my parents walking (This picture reminded me of a movie seen i saw once)






Same deal here...but this is that girl from my other power out story walking down the street i live on. (i liked the way the lighting changes from left to right)


----------



## DM51

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Nice photos, chew socks, but they are too big. Please resize them in accordance with the rules.


----------



## chew socks

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*



DM51 said:


> Nice photos, chew socks, but they are too big. Please resize them in accordance with the rules.



Oops sorry...i've resized them


----------



## Coop

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*






Raindrops on a rose at my mother in laws final restingplace.


----------



## Crenshaw

*Re: Picture thread*

Hey DM51, did you move all these pictures from that other thread so that that one would be more flashlight based?

if so, thanks!

Crenshaw


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Picture thread*

My son in Americus, GA




Fun in the Ocean. This is my friends son.


----------



## edc3

*Re: Picture thread*

My daughter with a ladybug that landed on her nose.







A pair of earrings that I made for my wife.







A surfer in Santa Cruz, California.


----------



## RA40

*Re: Picture thread*

A recent one from a getaway; Moonstone Beach, Cambria CA


----------



## jusval

*Re: Picture thread*

My wife & I don't get out much, but we both love to take photos of wildlife.........

Hackberry Emperor getting salt from sweat....






Giant Swallowtail in our Garden






Monarch Butterfly






We even had Black Swallowtails lay eggs and this new butterfly is fresh out of the chrysalis......





Awesome to watch them emerge and dry their wings......


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Picture thread*

Really nice pics, jusval. I like watching the swallowtail larvae getting fat on our parsley.

Geoff


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here's some of my random picture shots.


----------



## RA40

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Some snaps of the new watch. 

1.





2.





3.





4. This is the Mrs. watch since I was at it.


----------



## Kingfisher

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



kaimaikid said:


> Some random pics I took around my town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waxeye in the cherry blossum



Absolutely stunning kaimaikid - thanks for posting


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"Tracks"


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Picture thread*

Dogs in their PJ's.









Frozen fountain with lights.


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Picture thread*

Wow this is a great thread, I love to see what personality comes out in peoples pics. I enjoy seeing the far away places and the things some people see and is "normal" too them that I rarely if ever have seen up close. Some of the photos here definitely rival any published work I have seen as well ie National Geographic etc.

Here is my 2 cents.

This was taken in Fitton cave in the Buffalo national forest, in Arkansas. There is roughly 11 miles of pitch black cave. 








Another flashlight experience. We hunt these long pincherd crayfish at night. Some are as long as 9" from tip to tail (me on the left)


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Picture thread*



vestureofblood said:


> Wow this is a great thread, I love to see what personality comes out in peoples pics. I enjoy seeing the far away places and the things some people see and is "normal" too them that I rarely if ever have seen up close. Some of the photos here definitely rival any published work I have seen as well ie National Geographic etc.
> 
> Here is my 2 cents.
> 
> This was taken in Fitton cave in the Buffalo national forest, in Arkansas. There is roughly 11 miles of pitch black cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another flashlight experience. We hunt these long pincherd crayfish at night. Some are as long as 9" from tip to tail (me on the left)



I can't see them.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Picture thread*

Me either?:shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Eye gyess sumbuddy cudnt spel thuh werd "pack" ohn thys bawks.


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Maybe it's the product name, like the famous company Tetra-Pak :shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





This gem was seen at the Godfather's Pizza in Auburn WA. USA on 01-18-09.
Note the tag reading "NEW Arrival", yet the plant is deader than a doorknob.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hi Craig,

Good to see you back online. Hope you're getting settled in your new digs.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



DaFABRICATA said:


> ...


 
It's an almost decent photoshopped pic.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Oh this isn't a thread about me?:thinking:


----------



## Changchung

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## brucec

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






There are times a cute daughter works even better than a puppy...


----------



## PCC

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Can anyone guess where I took this picture? A hint: it's on the west coast.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



greenLED said:


> One of the wonders of living in the tropics... hummingbirds!
> 
> This little fellow got inside our house and couldn't get out. We tried to coax him towards open doors and windows but nothing worked.
> 
> He finally dropped on the floor and wouldn't move. He wouldn't even open his eyes and I could barely see him breathing. Hummingbirds need amazing amounts of energy to survive, so I suspected this poor guy must've exhausted most (if not all) of his reserves.
> 
> Remembering a tip from an ornithologist friend of mine, I quickly prepared an oversaturated solution of sugar water and started "force-feeding" it to the hummingbird. At first, the poor thing wouldn't even open its beak, but slowly it started sipping from the syringe. Slooooowly but surely it started opening its eyes, and then, in the blink of an eye, it flew away! He was sipping sugar water for a good 5-10 minutes before flying away.
> 
> I leave you with a pic of this beautiful bird:




Great pic, but the story behind it really makes it!


----------



## alex in germany

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PCC said:


> Can anyone guess where I took this picture? A hint: it's on the west coast.




Del Monte Forest , Monterey ? 


Alex


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Patriot36 said:


> Great pic, but the story behind it really makes it!


Ya gota just love that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


Thanks, guys.


----------



## PCC

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



alex in germany said:


> Del Monte Forest , Monterey ?
> 
> 
> Alex


The picture was taken just south of San Francisco in Daly City. San Francisco is to the right of the picture about a quarter mile (0.4 kilometers).


----------



## erlon

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My niece (L)


----------



## Hitthespot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here are a couple of my recent favorites.


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Changchung said:


>



My guess is that speedbumps are absent and parkingspace widely available in the area where this vans owner lives... Anyway, (s)he needs to get an eye check


----------



## Search

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Wonder why this reads
> {_arrow_}
> LANE
> BIKE
> 
> instead of
> *
> {arrow}
> BIKE
> LANE
> *
> I know this isn't a simple mistake by the city worker who painted this, because I've seen this multiple times in multiple cities.



LoL they are all like that. At least down South in every city and country road I've been in. You read it as you approach. They make them really big so you can see them while driving 30+ mph and because they are so big they write it so you read it as you approach. 

Typical one is "Stop Ahead".

If it was spelled:

Stop
Ahead

You would see stop after you drove over "Ahead".

In theory.


----------



## Search

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Coop said:


> My guess is that speedbumps are absent and parkingspace widely available in the area where this vans owner lives... Anyway, (s)he needs to get an eye check



It's in Japan. Maybe China. 

I forgot what it's called but they have massive shows in Japan where people bring their "modified" cars like this.

It hasn't made it to America yet..


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Search said:


> I forgot what it's called but they have massive shows in Japan where people bring their "modified" cars like this.



We have them here in europe too... we call 'em junkyards 

j/k... It's in japan.... Only place where people are crazy enough to mutilate a car like this....


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I received this one in an Email. I therefore do not know who the author is (most likely editor), but being distributed widely there should be no copyright issues.

If a person is doing something very dangerous we have a saying in South-Africa: "Jy speel met die leeu se bal" (You are playing with the nuts of a lion). Original pic reduced to comply with CPF size restriction.


----------



## Sarratt

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



CampingLED said:


> I received this one in an Email. I therefore do not know who the author is (most likely editor), but being distributed widely there should be no copyright issues.
> 
> If a person is doing something very dangerous we have a saying in South-Africa: "Jy speel met die leeu se bal" (You are playing with the nuts of a lion). Original pic reduced to comply with CPF size restriction.




Nice photoshop


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Took a short hike today locally. Was down along a creek away from the trails and bike paths and flushed a big bird who landed still in sight. Scoped it out and found an owl. Racked out the camera as far as I could. I'm pretty sure it's a Barred Owl. It's a rare sighting for me, though I hear them at night regularly.






Geoff


----------



## matrixshaman

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here's a little chameleon that was hanging around our yard. The neat part is it used to get on my vehicles and he'd be hard to get off. So one time I decided to leave him on as I needed to get to the hardware store. I drove all the way there watching him on the front of the vehicle. When I got there I went in to buy some lumber and then drove into the inside yard where you pick up lumber and he was still on but had now moved onto the roof. I carefully placed some long lumber on the roof rack so as not to squish him and when I got back home he was still there! Unfortunately one time he took a trip to the Post Office with me on another vehicle but decided to get off in some bushes there and I haven't seen him since.


----------



## darkzero

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Search said:


> It's in Japan. Maybe China.
> 
> I forgot what it's called but they have massive shows in Japan where people bring their "modified" cars like this.
> 
> It hasn't made it to America yet..


 
It's Japan. It's called Bosozoku style. Common mods are wide flares, exaggerated body mods, deep dish wheels, ridiculously long exhaust pipes, external mounted oil coolers, etc. Aside from cars, vans & commercial trucks are popular vehicles to mod.


----------



## nutz_about_lights

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

God waters the parched Earth...


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

to Flying_Turtle --


Cool owl photograph !


:goodjob::kewlpics:

_


----------



## Nephiel

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'll play. Here's a macro shoot of mine:



The fun part is, it was taken with a cell phone (Nokia 6680, measly 1.3 megapixel) while holding a small triplet loupe in front of the lens :naughty:

The flower is smaller than it looks.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Nice pic, Nephiel. Pretty amazing it came from your phone cam. It's fun to goof with improvised "attachment" lenses.

Geoff


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Picture thread*



vestureofblood said:


> Wow this is a great thread, I love to see what personality comes out in peoples pics. I enjoy seeing the far away places and the things some people see and is "normal" too them that I rarely if ever have seen up close. Some of the photos here definitely rival any published work I have seen as well ie National Geographic etc.
> 
> Here is my 2 cents.
> 
> This was taken in Fitton cave in the Buffalo national forest, in Arkansas. There is roughly 11 miles of pitch black cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another flashlight experience. We hunt these long pincherd crayfish at night. Some are as long as 9" from tip to tail (me on the left)


 

Are you guys able to see my pictures now?


----------



## BVH

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I dont see any pics from you


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Took this one today of my son taking on his opponent. Taken @ 18:27 pushed to 800ASA, 300 2.8. Cropped and reduced.

Edit: My son in the white shorts.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A place I like to test my lights. arrow valley lake Uk today


----------



## bitslammer

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This is my trained Cardinal "Red". I told him to "wave" to the camera.


----------



## bitslammer

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Just a simple sign of spring.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



bitslammer said:


> This is my trained Cardinal "Red". I told him to "wave" to the camera.



Bitslammer, you oughta send that one over to cuteoverload.com.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Yeah, but you shoulda' told him to "Smile", also !




_


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Game and Fish rescued owl doing public relations down at and RC airplane convention.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Patriot36 said:


> Game and Fish rescued owl...


 
He's magnificent.

BTW, is that a dead mouse by his foot?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> He's magnificent.
> 
> BTW, is that a dead mouse by his foot?




Good eye! Yes, it sure is. He was leisurely tearing off bits of it and eating during the time I stood there. The keeper stated that the owl would eat 8-10 mice per day. One interesting fact was when the keeper lifted the owl on his gloved hand and caused it to flap it's wings. There was absolutely now sound at all...not even the sound of feathers touching one another. It was strange to stand 4 feet away and not to hear anything from beating wings. Amazing! 

Here is a pic of him eating but because of the motion it's blurred slightly.







That's a Coopers Hawk behind the owl. It had its left shoulder amputated due to an injury in the wild. Sad to think that it can't fly anymore but as least it was rescued by a kind person. There was also a Peregrine Falcon there too but the picture was also blurred so I didn't post it.


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

As we're showing off birds, I'll play


----------



## Enzo Morocioli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Sea cave, California coast


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'm sitting shotgun with a driving instructor. And yes thats "Fenix" plastered all over the atom.





I took this one after a detail 





Take a closer look at the side mirrors 





Two more....


----------



## Nephiel

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I like that new Fenix model, 4sevens. 
Will you be carrying those in your store? Can we see beamshots? :nana:


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Enzo Morocioli said:


> Sea cave, California coast




Somehow, this looks really disturbing.
Got more pics?


----------



## Enzo Morocioli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Kiessling said:


> Somehow, this looks really disturbing.
> Got more pics?



Sure do.. Here's the unassuming cave.. Doesn't look like much is going on at first... 







Head in a little deeper and you find that most of the surfaces are covered by living organisms. 

Look at the beautiful color.. 





And gravity at work.. This did give me the chills when I first saw it.


----------



## auxcoastie

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I just bought a second hand Digital SLP and now have to figure out what a good picture is. I have gotten lucky in the past with my point and shoot. Let me know what you think.

Long exposure night shot of Notre Dame in Paris.





Raven Master at the Tower of London.





Casino on Catalina Island, in Socal. Another night shot, I like these





Monument at Sleigh's Head at the end of Dingle Peninsula.





Rock of Cashel in Ireland, from the outside in.


----------



## PEU

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Took these with my iphone:

Granaderos:





A friends dog:






Pablo


----------



## D.B.

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Saw this little guy along with 5 others in my yard yesterday. Apparently my yard is the location for the 2009 Easter Bunny Convention.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Climbed a tree today...wayyy up..


----------



## D.B.

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

this pretty much sums up my week so far....


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Last sunday, a comic convention in Milan, I'm the one in the center with the Spyder II GX shining from the inside of an Ag36 tube


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A couple HDR shots taken with my $99 Canon then stitched together(see link below).
Shot 1



Shot 2​



Link to the stitched shot (too wide to post)

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4083/smallhdrstitch.jpg


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Enzo Morocioli said:


> Climbed a tree today...wayyy up..


Yes I remember it well,ah well I got ya down in the end


----------



## orb

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Playing around, Kinda hopping i'll get Three times the work done now:
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm474/Lummi_2008/3Rob.jpg


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

soooo.. orb, who would you be of them then? there must be one original if there are clones? right?

bound to be troubles  see reference:

movie: multiplicity. michael keaton.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Very nice job, Orb! But how come only one of you is casting a shadow on the wall? Superhuman powers? Invisibility cloak?


----------



## mechBgon

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



NonSenCe said:


> bound to be troubles  see reference:


 
Calvin & Hobbes did some cloning-machine research too, IIRC.





I'm told this is a Gibson L7 from _circa_ 1940.





Nephew (far left) and niece admiring some horses before going on a wagon ride.


----------



## orb

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



NonSenCe said:


> soooo.. orb, who would you be of them then? there must be one original if there are clones? right?
> 
> bound to be troubles  see reference:
> 
> movie: multiplicity. michael keaton.



I'd try & be all three, as for the original you would most likely have to get personal to find out?



PhotonWrangler said:


> Very nice job, Orb! But how come only one of you is casting a shadow on the wall? Superhuman powers? Invisibility cloak?



:thanks: No superhuman powers unfortunately. Just my 1st attempt at this kind of image & I did not pay enough attention to the shadows.


----------



## X Racer

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here are some of mine:


----------



## D.B.

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





A male cranefly I found clinging to the outer wall of my home on the early evening of 04-28-09.
I can tell it's a male because he does not have an ovipositor (looks a bit like a stinger) on the end of his "butt".
This is in Federal Way WA. USA.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Cool pic. It looks like each leg has two joints. He must be a pretty flexible chap.


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

heres a random shot or 4 from me


----------



## 300winmag

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That is one hell of a fish tank, where is that monster located?


----------



## 300winmag

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



300winmag said:


> That is one hell of a fish tank, where is that monster located?



it in my garage....lol

I can't recall atm 
it might be atlanta:shrug:


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

As I was strolling through the woods the other day, as turtles are apt to do, I sought shelter during a thunderstorm under the canopy of a convenient toadstool.






Geoff


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Some pics from an old Steam Railway collection in England.











Some steam folk - tinkering.






Badly in need of a new coat of paint!






I like a nice perspective shot.






Not exactly Flashlights, but very useful for signalman in the old days.






Bank Holiday Weekends are fun!


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hi Nyctophiliac where's the beat up old train situated? I remember as a small boy driving one like that at bulmers cider IIRC or was it sun valley :thinking: and yes! I was supervised ATT that's why I'm still here


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Nyctophiliac said:


> *Badly in need of a new coat of paint!*


No it isn't. That looks fantastic!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I think it looks great as it is as well! Age can be very sad, but a great texture for light to play with. 

All the pictures were at the Buckinghamshire Railway Centre at Quainton near Aylesbury. One of the stations on the Original Metropolitan Railway - at the far reaches of 'Metro-Land'.

Very much worth a look if you're in the area.


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Maaaaate ... that is the best bang for your buck dream machine... you gotta be kidding ... is this yours? 

Err wanna swap.. lets see I got a slightly used Nitecore Ex10.... they're really quite good have you ever seen one? LOL
what about a full can of pepsi OR coca cola... ?

wait oh all right take both.... go on 
think of it as a character building exercise 




4sevens said:


> I took this one after a detail




So heres another pic from me ... love this thread btw






Geoff that's a nice shot of the mushroom... were you out looking for mushrooms


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Wheelie bins (wheeled garbage cans) on the curb for garbage day; awaiting their turn to get dumped by the dustman (garbage man) into his dust lorry (garbage truck).
Contrary to intuition, the green can is garbage, and the blue can is recycling.

Doesn't get much more "random" than this.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



gollum said:


> Geoff that's a nice shot of the mushroom... were you out looking for mushrooms



Not a mushroom hunter, though I wish I knew enough to find the safe ones. Sometimes the woods around here are just full of them.

Geoff


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

yes I wish there was time to learn about these sorts of things
that particular mushroom looks very tasty...:sick2:

heh heh been wondering if I'd ever use those icons.





and a random pic ....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Tough to get more random than this... Puppy dressed up as a Teddy Bear. Cuteness on top of something cute. :twothumbs


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



gollum said:


> Maaaaate ... that is the best bang for your buck dream machine... you gotta be kidding ... is this yours?


Not mine anymore  
We took that thing to Shotshow 2008 as a project. Months later we had to lose it.

Here my latest automotive project...


----------



## qip

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

you know thats a chick car


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




thought this was a funny pic

Yesterday I was at an astronomers get together doing solar viewing. Bring around noontime we had the sun's glare above us, we an impromptu dark room was improvised. While the concept was successful we failed to recognize that theres kids of all ages there, one actually tripped on the canvas


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



qip said:


> you know thats a chick car


Yeah thats what they say. Mazda couldn't shake that chick image for two decades.

However, there is no denying that the Miata is THE most successful sports car in the world by numbers. The statistics tell it all. It was so successful the name Miata was more well known than Mazda (oops). They even tried to shake off the Miata name for MX-5 (unsuccessfully).

From an engineering standpoint, the miata is one of the most balanced production cars ever produced. 50/50 balance front/rear, left/right and even axially (roll). It was one of those right place at the right time thing for Mazda - they resurrected the British roadster and set trends for decades to come.

Lucky me, I found this inexpensive host to put a 405hp LS6 engine from z06 corvette / cts-v. It's going to retain most of it's 50/50 balance since it's an aluminum block. Ok.... I should stop rambling 

Now you know my OTHER hobby.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Illum, you can't fool me. That's ET there under that sheet, checking the camera angle before doing the Halloween scene. 

Is your real ID Steven Spielberg? Do tell! LOL


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



4sevens said:


> Here my latest automotive project...


bet you were sad to see the Atom go...
the Mazda MX-5 is big here in Oz...
always been the dark horse ... as there are many mods done
by enthusiasts
Bullet roadsters are the most potent,a small company stuffing lexus V8's into them ... they're just down the road from me (50miles)
here is a link for you... might find some good info (just in case you didn't already know of them) 

WELCOME or search bullet roadcars if this link doesn't work

I always thought they should have put a rotary engine in them... 20B would have been supercar territory @450bhp


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Here's more proof that I was the sysop (pronounced "



") {_short for "system operator"_} of a dial-up BBS from 07-21-89 through 07-21-99.

This is my name tag used during the Western Lights Convergence 1992 when Searchlight BBS Software had a significant upgrade.

I was operating my BBS with Searchlight BBS software when this gathering was held.
Western Lights was held in mid-November 1992; I remember getting a ride from my now-deceased best friend Paul Casey to the event (it was significantly south of downtown Seattle where I lived at the time) -- Paul also ran Searchlight BBS software on his own BBS at the time.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



gollum said:


> I always thought they should have put a rotary engine in them... 20B would have been supercar territory @450bhp


 
For a car that'll be used as a weekend toy, that's fine. But rotary engines are absolutely p*ss poor when it comes to reliability. :thumbsdow


----------



## speedster

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



4sevens said:


> Yeah thats what they say. Mazda couldn't shake that chick image for two decades.
> 
> However, there is no denying that the Miata is THE most successful sports car in the world by numbers. The statistics tell it all. It was so successful the name Miata was more well known than Mazda (oops). They even tried to shake off the Miata name for MX-5 (unsuccessfully).
> 
> From an engineering standpoint, the miata is one of the most balanced production cars ever produced. 50/50 balance front/rear, left/right and even axially (roll). It was one of those right place at the right time thing for Mazda - they resurrected the British roadster and set trends for decades to come.
> 
> Lucky me, I found this inexpensive host to put a 405hp LS6 engine from z06 corvette / cts-v. It's going to retain most of it's 50/50 balance since it's an aluminum block. Ok.... I should stop rambling
> 
> Now you know my OTHER hobby.


 
If you have an online album or a site dedicated to this project, I would love to see it. I myself am into cars aswell. Driving an Atom must have been fun. Did you stall it? lol


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



speedster said:


> If you have an online album or a site dedicated to this project, I would love to see it. I myself am into cars aswell. Driving an Atom must have been fun. Did you stall it? lol


www.swaptastic.net
Communing in the atom was torture. I have a chipped tooth from it.
That stopped me from grinning ear to ear really quick. Stall?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Beamhead said:


> A couple HDR shots taken with my $99 Canon then stitched together(see link below).


Beam, speaking of stitching images together, check out Autostitch. That software is DA BOM'!


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



DM51 said:


> Illum, you can't fool me. That's ET there under that sheet, checking the camera angle before doing the Halloween scene.
> 
> Is your real ID Steven Spielberg? Do tell! LOL



"ET" Revealed


----------



## speedster

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



4sevens said:


> www.swaptastic.net
> Communing in the atom was torture. I have a chipped tooth from it.
> That stopped me from grinning ear to ear really quick. Stall?


 
You know, not giving it enough gas before you let the clutch go, and then the engines dies.


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



speedster said:


> You know, not giving it enough gas before you let the clutch go, and then the engines dies.


That actually rarely happened. The car was only 1300 pounds. Just the inertia from the engine would kick it forward.


----------



## MedusaOblongata

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Enzo Morocioli said:


> Sure do.. Here's the unassuming cave.. Doesn't look like much is going on at first...


Is that La Jolla? Down the rope?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






I bet the guy who accidentally left this behind shouted "*O {censored}!!!*" rather loudly when he got his front-end loader back to the garage and looked at the end of the arm. 
Another front-end loader nearby already had its bucket, so I know that machine didn't lose one.

Seen along Military Rd. S. in Federal Way WA. USA on 05-23-09.


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

darn it ... I knew my keychain felt a bit light this morning 
hey could someone drop it over to my place?

here's a lace monitor in a tree 
north of Noosa in QLD Australia


----------



## RA40

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Old book and glasses:






Stitch from our '08 trip to Japan. This is from the Satsuma Brewery looking over Kirishima-shi, Kagoshima. The far right tree in the foreground, the cherry blossoms can be seen.






An overdone shot of the blossoms during spring in Kirishima Japan. (This is a re-sample from a much larger print size and is pretty hacked here. At the moment I'm lazy to adjust it for the appropriate size. I'll do it later.  ) 






An roll-sweet red bean Japanese pastry roll. 






Enjoy


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






From the Commodore 64 demo "AIDS DEMO/TDC" that I wrote & released in mid-September 1993.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This fellow was crossing my garden at 4 p.m. a strange hour for him who's a real night guy. oo:








As you can see he wasn't overly worried about the camera either.


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Taken with the latest addition to my toy collection... My new Canon Powershot G10


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Took a little trip to the site of the Woodstock music festival.






Geoff


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

boil paraffin until it boils, then add a cup of cold water in the middle


----------



## RA40

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Nice...how did the ceiling fare from that?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



RA40 said:


> Nice...how did the ceiling fare from that?


 
I'd say it came out extra crispy.


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

holey guacamole 


well you certainly caught the flames at the perfect time 

but , but ,,, err... an outdoorsey type activity me thinks :duck: 


or .... were you having a house warming party :drunk:


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

ohh and heres some random pics I took this weekend

first ... Racing by the seat of your pants up Mt Cootha (in Oz) for the Historic Racing Car Club






here is a cow that looked at me funny :nana:






and I wierd rainbow... I think it was some rain being blown upwards in the mountains and caught the light,it was cool looking and quite large in the sky






and later there was this rainbow showing where that pot of gold is






thanks for looking


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Somebody planted some buttercups along the side of S. 320th St. in Federal Way WA. USA...I guess they wanted some buzzlegums to show up...O WAIT!!! I guess I've been watching the TV program "Viva Piñata" too much again!!!




"Buzzlegums" are bee-like characters that are especially attracted to buttercups...in the episode "*Queen for a Day*", Franklin Fizzlybear plants buttercups in his garden hoping that buzzlegums will be attracted enough to them to make a hive in the garden so that Franklin can get some honey...needless to say, he got a LOT more than he bargained for.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





I believe this plant (with the masses of yellow blossoms) is called Scotch Broom.
Found near my home in Federal Way WA. USA on 05-31-09.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Thuh kumpeny withh thiss farmusie kant spel the werd "through". 






Is it any wonder, when the company who runs the pharmacy with the misspelled "through" above can't even spell their own name correctly?

Itt wood naught maik mie anie les liekly tu shopp their iff thei spelt thuh werd "right" kerrektlie. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Thuh kumpeny withh thiss farmusie kant spel the werd "through".


 
I've seen a lot of companies use "thru" instead of the correct spelling. They do it to save money on the sign. (Printing places often charge by the letter). And sometimes to save space on the sign. With "thru," you get a shorter overall sign that can fit onto a narrower wall.

As for Rite-Aid, that's just a brand name. Even Wal*Mart is missing an "l."


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> Even Wal*Mart is missing an "l."


Wal-Mart is named after Sam Walton, only one "L" in his name.
Norm


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Interesting to note that the green team on my campus is doing their job, but what bothers me is why every pair of bins I see on campus is used in this manner


----------



## SaturnNyne

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Illum said:


> Interesting to note that the green team on my campus is doing their job, but what bothers me is why every pair of bins I see on campus is used in this manner


Ha! Amazingly consistent lack of attention, are they really all like that? Although, if there weren't any words on them, the color coding would naturally just make me use them that way for whatever reason.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Illum said:


> what bothers me is why every pair of bins I see on campus is used in this manner


This way would be much more useful:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



DM51 said:


> This way would be much more useful:


 
Not really.... That would just cause folks to throw away the _bins. _


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



SaturnNyne said:


> Ha! Amazingly consistent lack of attention, are they really all like that? Although, if there weren't any words on them, the color coding would naturally just make me use them that way for whatever reason.




Well... I know for sure each building has one, there's one outside the bookstore, one outside the vocational building...Of about 6 outdoors, 4 of them are like this...except most of the 4 had a little bit of both in the bins...this one was sitting outside of the "technical center" and stood out because its not mixed...which makes me wonder if someone did it purposely. I showed the Green team the picture and they actually sent someone down there to see for themselves. I think next year the bin tops will be Clear and Silver



DM51 said:


> This way would be much more useful:


----------



## RA40

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Tribute to Sponge Bob


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Not very PC. Sorry in advance to all the LEO members.
*Swine Flu Decontamination Unit !!!!!*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Norm said:


> Not very PC. Sorry in advance to all the LEO members.
> *Swine Flu Decontamination Unit !!!!!...*


 
The word "Police" on the hood should be written backwards. Drive up on a motorist, he checks his mirrors, sees the word "Police" written properly, in his mirrors.


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> The word "Police" on the hood should be written backwards. Drive up on a motorist, he checks his mirrors, sees the word "Police" written properly, in his mirrors.


Not always. I've only seen this with ambulances. The downside of backward text is if someone is directly looking at the car without the rearview mirror it's weird looking and maybe confusing.

Interesting front tag - I wonder what state.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



4sevens said:


> Interesting front tag - I wonder what state.


 
From the overall look of the car, I'm wondering which country.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It's a Holden Berlina(?), so it's from Australia or New Zealand most likely.

Anyone remember the Goodyear commercials where they guy says Ambulance is spelled backwords? ECNALUBMA


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



4sevens said:


> Interesting front tag - I wonder what state.


Hi David the number plate as it's called over here is Victorian, not sure if it's a Berlina but it is some variety of Commodore which could be a Berlina.
Cheers Norm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Fireweed plants, seen in Federal Way WA. late on the morning of 06-20-09.
I knew that fireweed grows rather prolifically in southeast Alaska, but have never seen it in Washington state USA until now.


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






A view from under the 'Gevangenpoort' (Prisoners gate) in Bergen op Zoom, one of the cities I grew up in. 

And here is the Gevangenpoort itself: 





When I lived there, I never really noticed it, but now when I go there to visit my parents, it bcomes more and more clear how beautiful this city is.

While taking a walk through the old center I realized that the cities slogan is very true 'Je hoeft hier niet geboren te zijn om hier vandaan te willen komen' which translates to 'You don't have to be born here to want to be from here'. I kind of miss that city, I don't think I would have any problems moving back there


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I came across this in a photo album of a trip back to Taiwan in 2006
at that time, inverters are usually square, and no, unlike US electronics, many stuff in Taiwan is still two pronged only





theres four types shown here, two [equally thick] prongs, 3 prong, 240V, 240V shielded


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Foxglove blossoms along the side of Military Road S. in Federal Way WA. USA late on the morning of 06-22-09.





Same as above; just a wider shot that encompasses more plants.

We had this plant growing in our garden in the late-1960s Juneau AK. USA; my mother told me in no uncertain terms to not eat the blooms because it would cause great harm to my heart. Foxglove is the original source of digitalis (now called "Digitalin"), a cardiac medication. Digitalis is often prescribed for patients in atrial fibrillation, especially if they have been diagnosed with heart failure.


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My dad in law has one of those in his backyard too: 






When my parents were still together, they had them in their yard too.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



DM51 said:


> This way would be much more useful:



This made me chuckle.  Pure genius DM51!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






I always thought that the word "shiner" was another name for a black eye...this is a rather poor name to give a beer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





A "STOP" sign along Military Rd. S. in Federal Way WA. USA. 
What's ***** about it is that there is no intersection here; there's no reason to stop whatsoever.


----------



## BVH

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Looks like it's a revenue generator, budget deficit buster, lunch money maker.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

+

I took this photo at last years ALMS event at Road America.
Corvette Racing {Pratt & Miller} will retire the GT1, to go into GT2.

If you had a chance to see this car in action, you witnessed history, 
the torque and acceleration is absolutely heartpounding.

*The Corvette Racing GT1, one of the most sorted race cars ever developed.*


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



The_LED_Museum said:


> A "STOP" sign along Military Rd. S. in Federal Way WA. USA.
> What's ***** about it is that there is no intersection here; there's no reason to stop whatsoever.


 
On the positive side, it seems like nature will take care of the problem.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






A rather large mail receptacle along Military Rd. S. in Federal Way WA. USA.
This is not a drop box; but appears to be a receptacle for incoming-only mail for this particular household.


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



The_LED_Museum said:


> A rather large mail receptacle along Military Rd. S. in Federal Way WA. USA.
> This is not a drop box; but appears to be a receptacle for incoming-only mail for this particular household.



Must be a CPFer, nobody else expects that many packages...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Coop said:


> Must be a CPFer, nobody else expects that many packages...


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Riding my bike to work on a foggy morning. It was a nice cool 59F (15C). 






The fog was so thick that by the time I got to work, my fleece hoodie was completely soaked.






It's not very clear from the pic how many water droplets are on my sleeve, but I think telling that it's actually a black hoodie might give you an idea. The pic was taken about halfway when I stopped to take a pic of the fog.

On my way home, I stopped at prett much the same spot to take another pic. 






The temperature had risen to 80+ F (27C), which to me is blistering hot. While riding it was ok, as you have a bit of a breeze to cool you down. But once I got off my bike, it was like a sweat explosion... I was sweating in places I didn't even know I could sweat. And I even kept my pace to a calm 15 mph (24.something kph). Ok, that might not be all that calm if you take the current set up of my bike into account...


----------



## stitch_paradox

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

2 Blackbird SR71 and a U2 at the backgorund.











The famous U2 spyplane.





And Maverick's plane:


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Taken Sunday afternoon from my backyard.

I didn't have time to zoom in on this one (you can see neighbours roof on the right side of the picture to get an idea of scale)

There are 2 Boeing 767s that land back to back on Sunday afternoons.
I believe this one is Air Canada flight 889 coming into YOW from Heathrow. 






Nice pictures of the Blackbirds stitch :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

to Coop --


Nice pics.


Is that a dedicated bicycle / pedestrian trail which you ride on ?


Biking is indeed lots nicer when you don't hafta' compete with autos.



_


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

indeed it is... one of the netherlands famous bikepaths, we have approximately 10000km of bikepath in the netherlands. about 1/2 of my commute is on dedicated bikepaths the rest is on regular roads. But thats not a very big problem, as bikes are very common here and drivers are used to them (not to mention that there's this little traffic law that says that in case of a car-bike colision, the driver is ALWAYS 50% to blame, even if the bike did a kamikaze on his hood. I know, not fair, but it keeps drivers on their toes )


----------



## stitch_paradox

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Thanks Blackrose, my wife and I stumbled upon these planes in some desert in California. There are lot's of retired military planes of all sort there, too bad my camera died on me that time or I would have taken more pictures.


Coop, I wish I could go biking commute to work. Lucky you!


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This American Bulldog pup watched the kids for several minutes, then tried it for herself !! 

I can't paste them here because they are greater than 800x600 but it's definitely work a look!!

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8230/img0457v.jpg

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5810/img0459p.jpg

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1308/img0456y.jpg


----------



## georges80

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

3 minute exposure of the umpqua lighthouse in Oregon.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Now _that's_ a light. A little hard to EDC though.


----------



## RA40

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Now _that's_ a light. A little hard to EDC though.



LOL... It would pose some issue at the airport x-ray machines too. "It's a personal belonging...I'm allowed to carry that on right?"


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Now _that's_ a light. A little hard to EDC though.


 
All it needs is a pocket-carry clip.


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

and what sort of batteries would it run ...

18,000,000/650,000's


----------



## *Dusty*

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Local Annual airshow in Portrush, N Ireland.






McDonalds Air and sea show, Fort Lauderdale, FL couple of years ago, I took thousands of photos that day, these are only a very select few.















The family pet, Angel a mini Yorkie, I believe they are more commonly known as teacup Yorkies Stateside.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I love the A10!


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

OJ





Have a seat!





Creek


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Coop said:


>



wow... got laser?
is [email protected] anywhere in this picture?


----------



## Coop

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

no, [email protected] lives in the opposite direction from my work...


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*







The all-time record high temperature for Seattle WA. USA; set on 07-29-09.

The previous record high of 100°F (37.8°C) was set on 07-20-94; I made a big "to do" on my BBS about it back then - even creating a full graphics screen in RIP (Remote Imaging Protocol) format announcing that fact, which I displayed on 07-21-94.


----------



## Ggmesquita

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I've just found this picture and I don't know why, but I JUST HAD TO POST IT! :twothumbs LOL

Does anyone recognize the flashlights?






Gg


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Ggmesquita said:


> I've just found this picture and I don't know why, but I JUST HAD TO POST IT! :twothumbs LOL


 
If my vote counts, you win the prize for best pic. :wave:


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Ggmesquita said:


> Does anyone recognize the flashlights?
> Gg


 No, not the flashlights but I recognize the car. It's a 93-97 Altima. I have one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Ggmesquita said:


> I've just found this picture and I don't know why, but I JUST HAD TO POST IT! :twothumbs LOL
> 
> Does anyone recognize the flashlights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gg



Oh, this one is ripe for a Jeff Foxworthy joke :laughing:


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A scan of a photo I took almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Everyone says they'll get around to it....






It's an actual side road on the way to Peggy's Cove in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Ggmesquita said:


> I've just found this picture and I don't know why, but I JUST HAD TO POST IT! :twothumbs LOL
> 
> Does anyone recognize the flashlights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gg


 
Oh crap! I recognize them both! 

The one on the left is a full-sized Maglite. You can tell by the bezel. Rest of the light is wrapped in duct tape. The one on the right is a 2D Inca with a rubber-coated body and head. It's a No-name model from China, with p*$$ poor output! I know.... That's the exact type of light in the patrol vehicle that I drive at my job!


----------



## vaughnsphotoart

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Search

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Cypress Trail (Jackson, Tn)





Spiders we find in the deep woods. It was about 6 -7 inches long. I didn't want to put my hand close for a reference for personal reasons 





Swamp at Cypress Trail





Downtown (Milan, Tn) - Photoshopped





Gibson County Lake





My girlfriend on the lake (Kind of)





THE BOAT!







That's all the space I'm going to take up.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Love the boat shots, Flashaholic.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

All of these pictures a excellent. Very artistic too. That 6-7 in spider got my attention since we don't have web dwelling spiders that large here typically. Plenty of heavier bodied tarantulas and wolf spiders, but they're on the ground usually and so you can't walk into them at face level...lol.


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My sister in Athens, GA took these recently.

A spider carrying her young on her back. Awwww.....





Ooo... look at those beady eyes reflecting from the flash!


----------



## csshih

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

:shiver: ooooh that would be a messy bug to squish.. all those little spiders running up your leg.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Your sister must be quite a gal to get up that close without being grossed out by it. I probably only know one female that wouldn't be freaked out by that sight.


----------



## 4sevens

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Patriot said:


> Your sister must be quite a gal to get up that close without being grossed out by it. I probably only know one female that wouldn't be freaked out by that sight.


Surprisingly she's quite squeamish over bugs and spiders. I think having a camera between the bug and her is a little bit of security. Plus, I think it's therapeutic. Confront your fears, don't run away from them or the monsters get bigger.


----------



## Search

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Screw that. I'll just blow that thing up before it enters my house.

I had to limit my night hikes to the fall and winter time because you can't go in the woods here without there being a spider web everywhere you turn.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Leaving home




Old Ford


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Museum in Rutledge, Ga.
Butterflies






Stones





More Butterflies





Stones





Turtle





Blue Willow Inn & Restaurant









Funeral Home





Bubbles at a Toy shop in Madison, Ga









Barking Dog Shoes


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

nice pics Nitroz

especially like the butterflies

heres a random pic ...






sunset in Bantry Ireland


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



gollum said:


> nice pics Nitroz
> 
> especially like the butterflies
> 
> heres a random pic ...
> 
> 
> sunset in Bantry Ireland



Thanks! That shot of yours is simply beautiful!

I'm ready for a vacation to that spot after seeing the picture.


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Ireland is a very picturesque place
I recommend a visit
cost is very reasonable
Bantry was part of our week long southern loop tour 
we really loved the west coast
so many amazing places
this pics was futher up the road










...


----------



## *Dusty*

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Guess which one I am?


----------



## AlexGT

*Interesting Photos and Images*

LMAO check out these child pacifiers ha ha ha!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AKB4JG/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

bumping this great thread before it gets lost...


answering above post ... Dusty you are at the front ?


random pic...








:wave:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I reckon Dusty is 2nd in from the left on the back row - with the camera strap.

Anyone else have a guess -

Random Picture:








Great thread.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Cloudland Canyon in Georgia with my son on his 12th Birthday


----------



## *Dusty*

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



gollum said:


> bumping this great thread before it gets lost...
> 
> 
> answering above post ... Dusty you are at the front ?
> 
> 
> :wave:




This man is correct and should win a prize!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Doh!!


Almost forgot the random picture!


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



*Dusty* said:


> This man is correct and should win a prize!!




woohoo (homer style) prize me up 



very cool owl pic Nyctophiliac
plenty of attitude 


random pic







next pic 

make it a VERY rare exotic animal ...and I will forward my free prize on to the next poster :kiss:


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Interesting Video Finds Part 2*

Never loose that TV remote again! Guaranteed!!!


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

couple of nice trees





brachychiton rupestris or australian bottle tree





looks to be a very large fig tree 
trained many years ago ...very cool imho)


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Interesting Video Finds Part 2*

Richie Rich got owned!

Damn! That is one badass car! Retail in excess of $1,500,000 USD, I guess he won't mind paying up the fine.

Bugatti Veyron Illegal Parking FAIL!


----------



## DM51

*Re: Interesting Video Finds Part 2*



AlexGT said:


> Never loose that TV remote again! Guaranteed!!!


ROFL!! _Where can I get one of these???_ I'll pay $$$! I need to protect the remote from being hijacked by Mrs. DM51 and 3 daughters.


----------



## Moka

*Re: Interesting Video Finds Part 2*



DM51 said:


> ROFL!! _Where can I get one of these???_ I'll pay $$$! I need to protect the remote from being hijacked by Mrs. DM51 and 3 daughters.




+1... No Mrs. Moka or daughters I know of :devil:.... But housemates that like to nick off with the remote for the cable... :scowl: This could be very handy...


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

While experimenting with my new DSLR (Pentax K20D) I appear to have accidentally created art


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Haloween night in Calm and sultry ( for October ) West Sussex. The tide is in, the kids in bed - tripod in tow and some time to kill. Illumination supplied by a 'Hunter's Moon' to die for.

One day I'd like to get good at this - until then...

Looooooong exposure.


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Some of the pup Oscar.

Halloween






Alternate side parking





Sweet dreams





Got the life





Where's my kibble, punk


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Cute pup 

I don´t remember what plane/fighter that was. It is now in one if the museums in speyer/sinsheim:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Eric242 said:


> Cute pup
> 
> I don´t remember what plane/fighter that was. It is now in one if the museums in speyer/sinsheim:



Nice engineering!

Bit of an old wreck here.






She is the Hans Egede three masted schooner. Built in 1922 in Denmark and finally run aground here on the Blythe Sands near Gravesend after a fire on board. Desolate area - all marsh and heavy industrial - but populated by wild horses and rare birds - really beautiful. 

A place to revisit under a full moon I think.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## ganymede

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

:tired:



Norm said:


>


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



ganymede said:


> :tired:



LOL

Me too!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hey Norm, we see that message.

BTW, your last post disappeared. Either that or I need to get some sleep cause I'm seeing things. :wave:


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I hadn't read the post fully and missed the significance of the smiley, fortunately like a Doctor I have the advantage of being able to bury my mistakes :devil:


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Just what the World's been waiting for. 






_Yummy by the way._​​​


----------



## Kid9P

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Norm said:


> Just what the World's been waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yummy by the way._​


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Norm said:


> _Yummy by the way._​



LOL ! I don't believe CPF Moderators are allowed to lie to other members.


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I have a friend who is a missionary in the Philippines. He killed this 9 foot king cobra 50 feet from his house.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/onebigsnakeoctober2011.jpg/


----------



## brandocommando

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here is a hot dog to go along with those chips.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Aww . . . That's adorable.


----------



## cehowardGS

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

*That is the old man, in the middle*,  I rode 250 miles to a drop zone on my motorcycle to do an AFF with two instructors. They allowed me to keep on my motorcycle boots.. 

http://www.cehoward.net/o87.jpg

http://www.cehoward.net/o88.jpg


----------



## shagaholik

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

brandocommando, what breed is that?


----------



## RBR

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

.....


----------



## brandocommando

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



shagaholik said:


> brandocommando, what breed is that?




I think it's a dachshund puppy. It's not my dog... I just found the pic on the internet and think it's hilarious is all...


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Heres a dog for ya..





The white one has gained about 30 pounds since that picture was taken.


----------



## FullAuto

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here are some of my better purchases:

That's a little .22lr Walther P22 with AAC Pilot. The Evolution 9 goes on my Springfield XDm bitone.




These are my twins.




Whoever said "money can't buy happiness" never had a wife with breast implants. :thumbsup:


----------



## cehowardGS

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



FullAuto said:


> Here are some of my better purchases:
> 
> That's a little .22lr Walther P22 with AAC Pilot. The Evolution 9 goes on my Springfield XDm bitone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whoever said "money can't buy happiness" never had a wife with breast implants.* :thumbsup:



Well stated..

:thumbsup::thumbsup: For both pictures...


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Stare at the red dot on the girls nose for 30 seconds and then look at a flat surface like the wall.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



vestureofblood said:


>



_*WOW !!!  *_What was the recorded length of that monster croc??!?!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



vestureofblood said:


> Stare at the red dot on the girls nose for 30 seconds and then look at a flat surface like the wall.



Hey, nice trick!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



DM51 said:


> _*WOW !!!  *_What was the recorded length of that monster croc??!?!



Maybe it was photoshopped?


----------



## OCD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It's a classic trick using depth perception. The villagers behind the croc are probably 10ft or more behind the croc. A lot of photos of trophy animals are taken in this manner with the person holding the animal (or standing behind it) at full arms length. It makes the object being photographed seem larger than it really is.


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'm not sure what the actual length of the crock is. I got the picture from a facebook page of a foregn guy. I think the text is like Portuguese or Spanish. If any one wants the link I can send it PM.


As for the girl pic, what tripped me out about that was when I did it was the color.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Who didn't love Keanu Reeves and Chloe Moretz in _Taxi Driver_?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Please tell me that's just from a set of pictures for the fashion magazine . . . and not an upcoming remake.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Just fashion pics; but you don't think they could pull it off?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Just fashion pics; but you don't think they could pull it off?



No.

Moretz could pull off the role of the young working girl, and probably do a better job than Jody Foster did. But other than that, it would be a disaster! Neo instead of Raging Bull?? Oh Hell no! Not even close. Also, the remake would be disgustingly P.C.; and I can't imagine Scorsese reprising his role in the back of the taxi cab . . . 

"Hey, you see that apartment up there? My grand-daughter is up there right now. She's in the arms of a handsome, young, African-American whom she's engaged to. And I couldn't be happier about it. I wanted you to stop here so that I could head upstairs, and give them their wedding gift early." 

As Hollywood found out with the remake of "Psycho," you don't remake old classics that were huge box-office successes.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I think Keanu has more range than he's given credit for, but yeah, De Niro has an edge that Keanu doesn't. I'm not sure how PC they'd make it, but I'd say the bigger issue is that the movie wouldn't have the same impact in today's sociopathic culture, viewers would sympathize too much with Travis Bickle.

Preventing derailment:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

And you think they didn't back when the original came out? Not about being sociopathic. Crime was so ridiculously rampant in NYC that a guy like Travis would easily be seen as a hero. That's why in the film; he was!

But yeah, let's stay on-topic . . . Post another pic of a gifted Hollywood actress. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> And you think they didn't back when the original came out?



That's true, I just don't think it would have quite the same shock value as it did 35+ years ago..

Also, vampires:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'd let her nibble on my neck any day. :naughty:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A pretty girl and a neck, that reminds me..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"My mind works in five minute increments."


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Good news: got a teeny tiny 32Gb USB key for $30 delivered; all my unique and interesting pics are in one place now.

..and then RUSSIANS OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Some tornadic weather that is moving through the area right now:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



~Deicide~ said:


> Some tornadic weather that is moving through the area right now:



You in the upper Midwest? I tried finding a radio station that was doing live news up there and couldn't find anything. Hope everyone's hunkered down..


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I am in south central kentucky. All the warnings have expired, but its still very windy with some crazy looking clouds coming through:








EDIT: Hope all of our CPFers down in tennessee are alright, there is alot of reported damage down there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That must be some damn good pizza


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> That must be some damn good pizza



Donald says yes..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That just quacks me up!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## AnAppleSnail

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




Minimag LED bezel


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Leoprrfd


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

lol, good one


----------



## OCD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Leoprrfd



Dude....you're totally blowing his cover! Can't you tell he's _obviously_ trying to avoid the paparazzi by the fake mustache he's wearing?!

(Great pic by the way!)


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I love his nonchalant demeanor. "Yeah, I'm just chewin' on mah' tail. So?"


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Maybe he saw someone he didn't like . . . And decided to bit his tail instead of his tongue.


----------



## ledmitter

*Defensive posture*






High res! http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9168/book228929.jpg

I like!


----------



## nbp

Look at the paws on that thing! Amazing! I suppose you need those for walking on snow. I love the big cats like tigers, leopards, jaguars. Absolutely gorgeous animals.


----------



## chaoss

*Re: Defensive posture*



ledmitter said:


> High res! http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9168/book228929.jpg
> 
> I like!


WOW, that woman is FIT!
Must really suck to have to draw your weapon from that inward angle (hips).
Any further info on this pic? Training scenerio i would imagine?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Defensive posture*

She can attack me any day of the week!

Now, seriously, you'd need to be a psycho to try and hurt that lady.

My random shot of a few days ago - sunset in one of the largest mangrove swamps in Costa Rica.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Defensive posture*



greenLED said:


> She can attack me any day of the week!
> 
> Now, seriously, you'd need to be a psycho to try and hurt that lady.



Or just skilled. If that guy had a knife in his hand, he could easily close that distance and hit her before she'd have time to draw and and get one shot off.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Defensive posture*

We're sending somebody in to negotiate..


----------



## ledmitter

*Re: Defensive posture*



chaoss said:


> WOW, that woman is FIT!
> Must really suck to have to draw your weapon from that inward angle (hips).
> Any further info on this pic? Training scenerio i would imagine?



Was some random pic off google looking up the term "tactical posture".


----------



## ledmitter

*von*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Defensive posture*



StarHalo said:


> We're sending somebody in to negotiate..



Wow! . . . Clint Eastwood has not aged well.


----------



## ledmitter

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Defensive posture*



Monocrom said:


> Wow! . . . Clint Eastwood has not aged well.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Defensive posture*

I stand corrected. Clint's stunt Double has aged very well . . . compared to Clint.


----------



## Imon

*Re: von*



ledmitter said:


>



I remember as a child how obsessed I was with astronomy. Even though the Saturn V is over 50 years old it is a technological marvel.
Each one of those five Rocketdyne F-1 rocket engines were 19 feet tall and 12.5 feet in diameter, burned 260 gallons of kerosene every second, and produced 1.5 million lbs of thrust.

Witness the POWER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sVuFjJlp4


----------



## ledmitter

*Re: von*



Imon said:


> I remember as a child how obsessed I was with astronomy. Even though the Saturn V is over 50 years old it is a technological marvel.
> Each one of those five Rocketdyne F-1 rocket engines were 19 feet tall and 12.5 feet in diameter, burned 260 gallons of kerosene every second, and produced 1.5 million lbs of thrust.
> 
> Witness the POWER
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sVuFjJlp4



I'm 30'ish and wasn't even alive. But I consider the Saturn V to be the greatest machine ever built by mankind. It literally makes the space shuttle look like a bottle rocket.

If this doesn't give you shivers, then you're not human  Especially 2:39 and onwards.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rXtG3vfAlA

A few interesting facts. If you where standing within 100 yards of that, you would have been shaken to a pulp.
House windows where rattling even 20 miles away.
Also notice the throttle up at 3:25. The flames are over a mile long towards the end. Just awesome.

America in its prime. Alas, it is no more.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: von*

(click the image)


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

We're sending somebody in to negotiate..


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

. . . And the bad guys surrendered after Carey agreed to pose with them in a few pics. Mission accomplished!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Owned


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Happy Easter


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hanger Kong


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Hanger Kong



Some people have amazing minds.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Tokyo Institute of Technology building; those are solar panels - all of it - is solar panels..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Burger King is currently running a promotion where you can add 15 slices of bacon to your burger for $1.50 - so a Japanese reporter plunked down $90 and got this 1,050-slice tower (he successfully ate about half of it):


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Half? . . . Quitter! :huh:


----------



## ledmitter

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Burger King is currently running a promotion where you can add 15 slices of bacon to your burger for $1.50 - so a Japanese reporter plunked down $90 and got this 1,050-slice tower (he successfully ate about half of it):



Mmmmm ... sodium nitrite. Hope he enjoys his colon cancer.


----------



## pavithra_uk

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

my work bench


----------



## CPFBiology

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*



InFlux said:


> Super macro of a baby Praying Mantis I took with a point and shoot camera with my other hand.



Excellent and awesome photo!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*

What's $200 million dollars, rests at sea, but does not float..


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*



StarHalo said:


> What's $200 million dollars, rests at sea, but does not float..



A corrupt politician wearing cement shoes who got what he deserved?


----------



## iapyx

Monocrom said:


> A corrupt politician wearing cement shoes who got what he deserved?



Make that a banker or bankster as we prefer to call them here.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



iapyx said:


> Make that a banker or bankster as we prefer to call them here.



"Here at Bank of America, we want to help you blah blah pfft whatever.."


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Color!


----------



## StarHalo

*Happy Mother's Day!!! *

Get mom something nice!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Happy Mother's Day!!! *

I don't think I can give her grand-children if I use those with the girl I'm currently seeing. Those seem horribly counter-productive.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Happy Mother's Day!!! *

Everyday low price, though..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Wearing nothing but photons..


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'm sure I see shoes A hat and some sort of neck wear 

Norm


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

One of mine from last year.






Tony


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Are . . . are they mating?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Saw this at the Dayton Hamvention. Anyone know what it is?



[/URL] CIMG0994 by lumenosity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> Are . . . are they mating?


They were blissfully unaware of the camera Monocrom so must have been carried away with something.:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

. . . And you were filming it. 

It must have been fascinating watching them . . . Oops! Family Friendly forum . . . play leap frog. Yeah, that's it. A fun game of leap frog. Looks like the bigger one is winning.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Aww yeah..


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

More like "OH NO!!"

(I don't think those planes are actually mating. Though it does look like it.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I looked outside and saw the most unusual cloud formation tonight. It looked like the edge of the cloud line was drawn in the sky with a straightedge. It's amazing what goes on in the atmosphere. :huh:




cloud_line_1 by lumenosity, on Flickr


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A few pics I really like of past and present pups.


----------



## Up All Night

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Bigpal said:


> A few pics I really like of past and present pups.



Ridgeback & Boxer? 
Very nice!


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Up All Night said:


> Ridgeback & Boxer?
> Very nice!


Thank you. We know the brown one was a Boxer mix. We didn't know what he was mixed with, but we were also thinking Ridgeback. The one in the Cone of Shame is full Boxer.


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Advertising Is Everywhere Now:


----------



## smarkum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Beautiful dogs UP! I wish my dog looked half as good . . . or that she acted good .. . either would be GREAT! 






Cool Graffiti Artwork I am lucky enough to see each day on the way to work!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



smarkum said:


> Cool Graffiti Artwork I am lucky enough to see each day on the way to work!



Gotta love Lawrence, but we take it a bit farther in LA..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



~Deicide~ said:


> Advertising Is Everywhere Now:



I wanna see the printhead for that one! It's backwards though - you can't sample the advertiser's product while you're printing their ad.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

+

While hiking way out in the Kettle Moraine State Forest _Northern Unit_*, found this almost perfect sphere rock (It's round from every angle)
Never have I seen such a naturally eroded round rock.
Just dumb luck I was looking where I was looking....

I was far out on the trail,
only very rarely do I see someone on horseback, maybe once every 4~5 hikes







*Heavily glaciated region


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

_It's been one of those simple pleasures, watching this guy/gal out the bathroom window for the last few days. Picture taken through double-pane glass, with a My Touch 4G T-Mobile cell phone. 

~ Chance_


----------



## biglights

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Eww nasty .

Nice picture though


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

_Thanks Biglights. Here's one of the cat whose bidding I do. His name is Star. 
He's much more personable than this picture indicates. 
_
_~ Chance 
_


----------



## eebowler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This is not my picture but thought it might be enjoyed here. LOL!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Enjoyed indeed. :laughing:

C. G.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



eebowler said:


> This is not my picture but thought it might be enjoyed here. LOL!



As a flashaholic, we'd expect you to use better lights if that was your's.


----------



## eebowler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Of course! I'd probably tape mine to the hood for better heatsinking!


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Aww yeah..





^Are they mating?


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> While hiking way out in the Kettle Moraine State Forest _Northern Unit_*, found this almost perfect sphere rock (It's round from every angle)
> Never have I seen such a naturally eroded round rock.
> Just dumb luck I was looking where I was looking....
> 
> I was far out on the trail,
> only very rarely do I see someone on horseback, maybe once every 4~5 hikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heavily glaciated region




If that were found in Europe or England, I'd say it was a projectile for an early Trebuchet, but not in America. Maybe its a ballast stone or something from an early wooden sailing ship used to balance out the load on early cargo ships plying the Great Lakes(?) Looks to perfectly round to be natural, and seems to have scars on it from carving maybe(?) If desperate, maybe people wouldve carved stones like this for cannon balls.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

How do you download pictures here? I clicked on the picture icon, which brings up a box where you put the "URL"(whatever that means), and so I went into my computer, found the properties of the picture including the location in my computer, which looks something like C\USERS\ITSME\Pictures\5-28-08, and I copied and pasted that into the box where they asked for the URL, but all that did was pasted that same address into the post area, not the picture!

So what am I doing wrong here? 

Usually, they give you a box where you can search for a certain picture from your computer and just click onto the address of that picture, and voila! All you have to do then is press Submit, and the picture comes up, but here they are asking for a URL, with no search option, so what do you do?


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



HighlanderNorth said:


> So what am I doing wrong here?



You need to host your image on imageshack or similar image hosting web site then read Posting photos.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

You are our only Hope


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Dynamo. Crank. Shaver.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Oooo . . . a massager for my whiskers.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Ultimate photobomb


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

California: 

(image is not photoshopped)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^ Poetry In Motion. :welcome: Young lady. Video please.

 Here comes the Wife. :whoopin:

~ Chance


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The water crystals of Masru Emoto.

This one is from a glacier. He was able to change the appearance of the crystals with things such as music and words.




More pictures here


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


>




Do you happen to know where this picture was taken?


----------



## zespectre

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Taken on a "photo safari"


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



vestureofblood said:


> Do you happen to know where this picture was taken?



Kimberley region of Western Australia; it's an Olive Python grabbing a wallaby.


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Thanks


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This little fellow showed up in our garage the other day. He was pretending to be sleeping but he was peeking at us.




owl by lumenosity, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Excellent find! Did you see the little fellow fly off? How long did it stay?
p
~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Excellent find! Did you see the little fellow fly off? How long did it stay?
> p
> ~ Chance



He's still there. He moves around once in awhile. We're debating whether to shoo him out or put up a bird house for him.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> We're debating whether to shoo him out or put up a bird house for him.



Air-to-ground anti-mouse machine, you definitely want to keep those around. They don't need a house, he'll be twice that size in a short time anyway.


----------



## nine204

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here are a few random shots taken with my iphone...

















Your images are too large and have been deleted. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Yes, he is wonderful. Some common small birds get the boot in my garage, but that owl is cool.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Name? Is very cool. We have an owl of some sort. I've never seen him/her just the castings. Have you found any?

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Air-to-ground anti-mouse machine,



:laughing: That's hilarious. ATGAMM, great name Star. Name him Atgamm, PhotonWrangler. Btw, love the Santa hat.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Thanks Chance. ATGAMM, that's funny! I might name him Percy since he appears to be a young Percy's Screech Owl (Harry Potter reference). Yes, we've found some castings so we know he's finding some mice!


----------



## Cyclops942

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks Chance. ATGAMM, that's funny! I might name him Percy since he appears to be a young Percy's Screech Owl (Harry Potter reference). Yes, we've found some castings so we know he's finding some mice!


Percy's owl was named Hermes.

From the HP Lexicon:
*Hermes*

owl - Percy Weasley's residence
Owl belonging to Percy Weasley, having been given to him as a reward in his fifth year upon his becoming a Gryffindor prefect(PS6). Percy uses him for sending personal correspondence, such as letters to Penelope Clearwater while they were dating at Hogwarts (CS), and letters to his youngest brother Ron (GF, OP14).


Yeah, definite Potterhead here.  I'm also a proud supporter of the ASU Quidditch team!


----------



## eebowler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Orbital: I was going to suggest the rock was man made but found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretion "Concretions are usually similar in color to the rock in which they are found"


----------



## nine204

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

some cell phone pics...


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

nice collection of pics there 
thanks for showing
the sun behind the clouds is a ripper mate!


----------



## JB5

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Shot this lady in the red coat while we waited for her to leave so I could get a pic of my wife there. This is mirror lake in Yosemite, I inverted it cuz I think it looks so cool that way.





This one was just so cool I pulled over on the side of the freeway to get this one.. he flew away a second after I got the shot.


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Love conquers all... :kiss:.


----------



## P_A_S_1

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



 

Mt. Whiteface, zero visibility, ra-clicky


----------



## gollum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

just a fun random pic


----------



## chiphead

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*



Trashman said:


> My wife took this. It's of my new baby girl, Chloe. She'll be four weeks old, tomorrow.


Your a lucky man.
chiphead


----------



## BVH

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

A recent sunset from the back deck


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

There could be an entire thread of just California sunsets..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*

Ah yes . . . Dictator Dog is the largest coke dealer in South America. Every morning he inspects his harem while his loyal para-military troops salute and look on. :lolsign:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: That picture you're really proud of.. (Part 2)*


----------



## jamesmtl514

That's a serious hotspot


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Fatherhood


----------



## jamesmtl514

Marvelous Montreal


----------



## jamesmtl514

A few more, i love my city


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Interesting home security sign






_Sales offer link removed - Empath_


----------



## neutralwhite

*something wrong officer ?*


----------



## Harix

*Re: something wrong officer ?*

Oh no.. lol


----------



## Frijid

*Re: something wrong officer ?*

LOL 

that reminds me of a story my dad told me about when he was growing up in the 60's. one day when driving back home from high school he got pulled over cause the light that lights up your licensee plate wasn't working. He was going to the football game that night and didn't have any means to fix it, so he got a small flashlight and taped it up to a magnet and fixed it so it would stick to the bumper and light up the license plate up. He said he passed that cop on the road, and the cop locked his car up and done a 180 and got behind him to make sure he fixed it. after following him for about half a mile the cop pulled off the road and went the other direction. he said just after the cop got outta sight he hit a pot hole and the magnet fell off the bumper and got ran over by another car behind him. luckily he didn't see the cop again or he would have got another ticket.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: something wrong officer ?*


----------



## Johnbaz

*Re: something wrong officer ?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _It's been one of those simple pleasures, watching this guy/gal out the bathroom window for the last few days. Picture taken through double-pane glass, with a My Touch 4G T-Mobile cell phone.
> 
> ~ Chance_




Hi Chauncey

I have a relative of your spider living under my window!!





This poor little birdie was in the longer grass on my back garden just looking at me!, I approached and it never moved, it dead unfortunately :mecry:

It's a Goldcreast by the way..





Our fat lazy Nowegian forest cat, Smokey!





Our Eddie (sadly died a few years ago :sigh: )





A bit of the 'orrid white stuff!





The usual suspects!!

L to R.

Me!

Jimmy upfront

Jabba

Padre

Coddo..





Jabba ready to go down for a half hour of removing 200tons of scrap from a large casting (head or the riser)..





Another fave of my puddy tat!! (fatty!)..





Slagging a 90tonne lade..








Hope the pics aren't too large!



Cheeers, John


----------



## jamesmtl514

Montreal landmark





Delish food


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hi John,

Great pictures. You guys look like you can take care of business. I've always been fascinated by the process of pouring molten steel.

~ Chance


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

http://oi34.tinypic.com/2hprryu.jpg


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## BVH

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Mt. Fuji from the window of the Nozomi 185 MPH Bullet Train. 






Another from within DisneySea park.


----------



## Johnbaz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Great pictures. You guys look like you can take care of business. I've always been fascinated by the process of pouring molten steel.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks Chance

I used to love it but 35 years in there has left my joints somewhat worn :duh2:


Here's some of what we make..









































Sorry about the rubbish quality of some of the pics, i'm not very good with a camera and even worse with my phone 


John


----------



## BVH

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Parts for ships, nuclear reactors, hi-rise buildings?


----------



## Johnbaz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



BVH said:


> Parts for ships, nuclear reactors, hi-rise buildings?



Hi BVH

They are parts for Roll housings (Roll mills), Presses Pressure vessels, Pic #4 is a screw press (largest ever made) for pressing landing gear parts and wing braces for the Airbus..

We make parts for the Nuclear power generation industry, shipping, bridges, steel and fabrication industry, in fact we make all sorts!!


Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Saw this display at the Dayton Hamvention yesterday and I immediately thought of Burgess (the CPF member, not the battery).


----------



## Cyclops942

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Saw this display at the Dayton Hamvention yesterday and I immediately thought of Burgess (the CPF member, not the battery).


Man... I haven't been to the Dayton Hamvention in AGES!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Ever seen Shawshank Redemption? Here is the main entrance of the real reformatory where they shot it - 




MSR_main_entrance.jpg by lumenosity

And one of the movie props fropm the tunnel scene. The "tunnel" was actually a cardboard concrete form -


----------



## orbital

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

+

keeping it simple


----------



## jamesmtl514

Ben and Jerry amazing ice cream.





View from the top of the rockefeller rooftop.


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




Kosmic Kreations's red glow powder. After shone on by a 1000 OTF lumen P60, it glows orange / green. It's not even close to pure red, so I can't use it for my torch mods.




However after shaking, the hottest red, the deepest red, and the darkest red unearth themselves.
It's really magical in a half-empty glass bottle.

The powder is really fine like flour. There's much more play compared to the blue grain counterpart.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Wow. It looks like a bottle of fire!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## BarryG

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



ledmitter_nli said:


>



Flashoholic get together?!?!



Barry


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Dun knoa. Some festival in Rotterdam i think.


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




Nine 3x22.5mm trits from Eclipsesharp.
They totally blow away glow-in-the-dark powder in the after-glow department.
I bought these as gifts to be redistributed to people without flashlight to charge GitD.


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




KK blue glow powder


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Now get some thin surgical tubing, glue one end closed, funnel glow powder into the tube, glue the open end to the closed end making a circle, and replace your lens o-ring with this ultra-bright homemade glow ring..


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Now get some thin surgical tubing, glue one end closed, funnel glow powder into the tube, glue the open end to the closed end making a circle, and replace your lens o-ring with this ultra-bright homemade glow ring..


^ Flashlight is only a gateway drug.








I commissioned some of Fiddy's GitD o-rings, as well as (thanks to his tips and instructions) my own over-stuffed and slightly ugly loops, in various 6P-size bezels.


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*







Kosmic Kreations's red strontium aluminate


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

does the red just not mixed well, or glow doesn't last long, or something? What's "wrong" with it? It looks cool, like somehow filled a glass vial with some lava or liquified charcoal or something, but why isn't it glowing uniformly red? Or does it, and you just shook it for a cool pic?

edit: also, rotterdam lights: http://www.enterthemothership.com/brandgrens-2008-2/
as memorial to the rotterdam blitz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotterdam_Blitz


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The daytime color is red, and the glow is orange with some green. 
When I shake it, some of the orange reflects off the red powder (itself) and glows red, while the unmixed portion persists as orange.
For this red to come alive, it needs a flashlight to charge, which lasts a minute. Not a problem for flashaholics.
Even blue endure much better.


----------



## raptechnician

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*







One of my best photos.


----------



## raptechnician

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## raptechnician

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## raptechnician

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The tip of the iceberg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^ That is so cool, would love to see the rest of it.

~ Chance


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Paul_DW

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

*Does the job aye?*

(Please move if the wrong sub, I looked! ...  )


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






The Titanic in dry dock, 1912


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The inside workings of a Cree light bulb. The glass became unglued and fell four feet onto the bathroom vanity. 
It didn't break due to a rubber-feeling outer cover. :twothumbs I have 13 of these (warm white) in my house, and am loving them.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This one isn't my picture so I won't hotlink to it, but it's priceless. A dog carries the laser pointer to it's master and then sits there begging to play.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






Full Size


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Wow. I've never seen so many ducks in one place before!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A sea of delicious duck meat ... And those two guys are freaking fishing! LOL !

That's just wrong.


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

For a few seconds I thought this was an awfully expensive waffle iron :laughing:







@raptechnician, I love your photos! I hope you don't mind my using the one of two birds in a tree (rowan?) as desktop backround.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Creek's closed


----------



## jaycyu

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




Ahorton Aspherical Lens
Vinhnguyen XR-E 2A
L2P with L2T head


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

How the University of Minnesota's Golden Gophers distract opposing kickers...


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Same bulb, same SKU, different lifetimes


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> How the University of Minnesota's Golden Gophers distract opposing kickers...



So ..... How's the new job working out?


----------



## zespectre

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My Great Grandmother's "Concierge Lamp" [c1919] after I finished cleaning and restoration.






My Great Grandparent's First Mill (Now a local museum owned by the town historical society)


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A self portait I did last week while staying at a dutch hotel


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> So ..... How's the new job working out?



Lol. It has it's gains and fumbles.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Lol. It has it's gains and fumbles.



At least you're making more than the mascot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

WOW, great picture Eric! Very cool. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

First I thought I heard its "jungle like" call. Later I heard some heavy hammering. Then I spotted it about forty yards off the deck. Today a rare sighting, for me, of a Pileated Woodpecker. 





Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The suet feeder was especially popular today.











Geoff


----------



## OCD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Excellent pics FT! My parents still live in the house where I grew up which is tucked back in the woods. Hunting my whole life, I heard the call of the pileated woodpecker almost every time out. I've been lucky enough to see my share of them. As for your other feathered friends, my dad feeds those same ones and more with suet blocks he makes himself. I love when I have the opportunity to visit in the winter and watch the bustling activity of all the birds feeding off of 3 regular feeders and the 1 suet, all from the kitchen table.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Thanks, OCD. I, too, sit at the kitchen table to watch these critters. Just about all the birds enjoy a bit of suet, but especially the woodpeckers. I did, however, just get a bb gun to administer some negative conditioning for the squirrels. They can have water and loose seed on the deck, but if they start hanging off the feeders or suet I'll sting them. I think it's actually working after about a week.

Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A little more wildlife. I saw this when I looked out the back door a few minutes ago. Just grazing like cows.





Geoff


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Lawnmower?! We don't need no stinking lawnmower. We have deer. - Geoff


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That´s beautifull :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Got up this morning and spotted this just on the edge of the backyard. I think it's one of the red shouldered hawks that had a nest last year in the neighbor's tree. Don't know if it's one of the parents or one of their three kids. I'm hoping they'll use the site again this season, but no building activity yet. Had to take the pic through the window, so not to spook it.





Geoff

Edit: I've seen some nest building activity the last couple days.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Looked toward the hawks' nest this morning and spotted the pair catching some sun in an adjacent tree. The nest seems to be taking shape nicely. Should be some eggs soon.





Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



 Thermal image of PD35 on high for_30_secs



 Thermal image of PD35_on high for one_min


----------



## RobertM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

An unusually clear morning on a chilly November morning a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, I did not have my DSLR with me but that did not deter me from trying to get a shot from Seattle's Kerry Park.Taken with Pro HDR X on iPhone 6 and edited in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Didn't put enough dirt down. Saw it, right off.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'm bummed this isn't focused. I was on my way out and in a hurry. 57 years old and this was the only albino slug I'd ever seen. :sigh: The cellphone is getting old,, doesn't always focus.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Wow. I've never seen an albino slug before.


----------



## Stress_Test

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






From an airshow at Tullahoma TN, 2006. This is inside the cargo bay of the B24 "Diamond Lil". It was converted to a cargo version of the famous Liberator bomber. Shot with an old Sony Cybershot. Not technically great but still one of my favorites. Something about the mix of kids and antique aircraft. 
.
.
.
.
.





Sunset at Orange Beach, AL. From the 8th(?) floor of the Phoenix condo buildings. Shot with the same old Sony Cybershot.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Game over man. GAME OVER! 

~ CHANCE


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Chance, reading your signature raises the question, Did you point your flashlight at that tree??


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Game over man. GAME OVER!
> 
> ~ CHANCE



It's not over until we light that sucker and have a sweet bonfire!! :twothumbs


----------



## Stress_Test

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Game over man. GAME OVER!
> 
> ~ CHANCE



Dang! Well now we know what happens when a tree goes for the slam dunk!


Here's another example of "when trees attack"

Tip: sitting under a tree in a snowstorm may seem like a good idea but it's not! This was right behind my apartment building and I heard the THUD when it hit. Anybody sitting in that chair would've been dead as a doornail.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Stress_Test said:


>



Just when you least expect it, gravity shows up.  Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"This was right behind my apartment building and I heard the THUD when it hit" Hit like a Tain Thud??


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Str8stroke said:


> Chance, reading your signature raises the question, Did you point your flashlight at that tree??



Truth be told, I did light it up with a PK FL2 LE, but that was after they fell. :wow:

I'll post a few more pictures in the PK Pass Around thread when I can get my two sons off the iMac.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> It's not over until we light that sucker and have a sweet bonfire!! :twothumbs



I'm not a tree-hugger. However, I am a tree lover, and I loved these two trees for almost 30 years. They were both magnificent! At first I was just so thankful that neither my neighbor's house or our house or garage, both of which were well within the possible fall-zone, weren't damaged. That being said, I can't think of a more fitting end than a few neighbors standing around a bonfire, drinking beer, and saying good buy to two old friends that for decades provided them with beauty, pleasure, privacy and shelter from the hot summer sun than a roaring bonfire. What's this salty wetness leaking from my eyes......? Perhaps I am a tree hugger after all.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It must be dusty in here. Yeah, that's it Chauncey.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm not a tree-hugger. However, I am a tree lover, and I loved these two trees for almost 30 years. They were both magnificent! At first I was just so thankful that neither my neighbor's house or our house or garage, both of which were well within the possible fall-zone, weren't damaged. That being said, I can't think of a more fitting end than a few neighbors standing around a bonfire, drinking beer, and saying good buy to two old friends that for decades provided them with beauty, pleasure, privacy and shelter from the hot summer sun than a roaring bonfire. What's this salty wetness leaking from my eyes......? Perhaps I am a tree hugger after all.
> 
> ~ Chance



Group hug with the trees in the middle. :grouphug:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Two more. Thanks Monocrom. I've been so busy cleaning up, the reality of no longer being able to enjoy them hadn't sunk in. 

The view from our kitchen window. These two pictures don't show even a third of their grander. 

~ Chance


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I feel for your loss. The house I grew up in had 2 big oak trees in the front yard. I have fond memories of acorn fights with my brother and less fond memories of raking leaves. My parents took good care of the trees - they were professionally pruned every 2 years. The guys would climb up on ropes and trim the branches in the canopy. In the last 4 years, both trees came down in storms. Luckily, both fell away from the house. It isn't the same anymore. The front looks naked and the 2 replacement trees look pitiful.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two more. Thanks Monocrom. I've been so busy cleaning up, the reality of no longer being able to enjoy them hadn't sunk in.
> 
> The view from our kitchen window. These two pictures don't show even a third of their grander.
> 
> ~ Chance



Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two more. Thanks Monocrom. I've been so busy cleaning up, the reality of no longer being able to enjoy them hadn't sunk in.



You have been busy over the last ten years 

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Those are before pictures, taken in 2004. The trees came down during a storm last Thursday, the 11th of December.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

What do you do when you have to mow a hill this size? 

You buy an all-wheel drive Husqvarna mower, and hold on.

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

AWD mower! Nice! lol

BTW: That van! I would keep my eye on that if it were in my neighborhood! Gesh! :laughing: lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Str8stroke said:


> AWD mower! Nice! lol
> 
> BTW: That van! I would keep my eye on that if it were in my neighborhood! Gesh! :laughing: lol


That's my 94 Astro, it has 308,000 miles on it. :goodjob: The Husky is a beast, so much power. It's been rolled, on the backside of that hill, twice that I know of.....probably more. There are three of us that take turns mowing it, and we're all over 50.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

_Bah, humbug.

_
Albert Finney







Reginald Owen







Bill Murray







Mr. Magoo







Alastair Sim







Donald Duck







Michael Caine







George C. Scott







Burnseneezer Scrooge








_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It seems there should also be a Homer Simpson portrayal of Mr. Scrooge. I don't really remember seeing it, but it sure seems he would have.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It seems there should also be a Homer Simpson portrayal of Mr. Scrooge. I don't really remember seeing it, but it sure seems he would have.
> 
> ~ Chance



^^

Burnseneezer Scrooge



_


----------



## NeilP

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This is fairly random.

Guess what these are:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I don't want to spoil the fun for others. 

~ Chance


----------



## NeilP

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Pm sent


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing those.



Thanks Monocrom. Here's another to remind of Spring. 






Japanese maples, a big reason I don't own a McGizmo. 

~ Chance


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



5S8Zh5 said:


> Donald Duck


Are you sure that´s Donald and not Dagobert?

Eric


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



NeilP said:


> This is fairly random.
> 
> Guess what these are:



These are old tractor cage wheels.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Eric242 said:


> Are you sure that´s Donald and not Dagobert?
> 
> Eric



Donald is the actor playing Dagobert.

~ Chance


----------



## NeilP

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Lite_me said:


> These are old tractor cage wheels.



Yep, you got it. Horrible memories of fitting those with freezing fingers.


http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5948

they are still sitting there, till they go to the dump.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

_I'd recommend .38 snub nose. Look at this. Look at it. That's a beautiful little gun. It's nickel-plated, snub nose, otherwise the same as the service revolver. That'll stop anything that moves. The Magnum - they use that in Africa for killing elephants. That .38 - it's a fine gun. Some of these guns are like toys. That .38 - you go out and hammer nails with it all day, come back and it will cut dead center on target every time. It's got a really nice action to it and a heck of a wallop._










_


----------



## Stress_Test

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

*Last sunset of the year! *


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"My god, it's full of batteries.."


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Now that's beautiful.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

+


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Down in the lightbox:


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"Girouette" _(Wind indicator) _in périgord, France.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Astronaut Terry Virts salutes Lenoard Nimoy from orbit.

:candle:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

Ya like those purple batteries? We got some of them..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

Walking with StarHalo at the mall: obvious expletive removed are these? "Chino Joggers"?! It looks like somebody put bomber jacket sleeves on jeggings, I don't even..






Driving home from the mall with StarHalo: Silly Silverado, that's no place to take a nap (at least he's close to the hospital..)


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

Breakfast with StarHalo: In the bathroom at IHOP, you darn kids and your gang-signs graffiti..


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Soooo close.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^^^^LOL^^^^


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I honestly laughed out loud at that. :laughing:


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Think you've got good peripheral vision? Have a look. Stare at the cross.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^^^That is a trip^^^


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^
^
Explanation please? That's PDS! 

~ Chance


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"What's the password?"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

The password is encrypted and modulated onto a 13.56mhz carrier.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> The password is encrypted and modulated onto a 13.56mhz carrier.



Yes, and after you put in the password the lock just Jumps open. :thinking::thinking:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Ha! I didn't notice the frog until I looked at it again. I think the password is _ribbit_.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Ha! I didn't notice the frog until I looked at it again. I think the password is _ribbit_.




ribbit! Ha. How did you miss it, It almost jumps out at you!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I just leapfrogged to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

With all these Frog puns, a flashlight forum may be the wrong GIG for us. We should be wordsmiths!


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Me and my wife dressed up as Dog the bounty hunter and Beth for Halloween.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Not my pics but interesting. LEDs fired out of a potato cannon.


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Love it KDM :laughing:


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Last random for now

Wilson


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Great pictures Ven!!!


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This guy is good!


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^^^ That's hilarious!


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

What difference does it really make?


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Wow, it really works!




[/URL]
invisible_glass [/IMG]


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Pup cradle dashboard. .


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Lowes is branching out...



[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Urban offroading




Hit 10 000 kms today


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This was meant for the "please delete" thread, but it is closed; another picture from the beggin' pet parade in st. louis, earlier this year.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Dogs live to please their best friend. [email protected]@K how happy they are. 

~ Chance


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Do not display! Look away!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Huh - so that's what a publishing embargo looks like. :huh:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Huh - so that's what a publishing embargo looks like. :huh:



That's what all pre-release books look like; gotta have quantities on hand to mail out so that they arrive on release day. The back of your local bookstore looks that way too, and if you know the right guy, he'll ignore the stickers..


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

He (my son) changed wheels again.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Your son has good taste in vehicles. Sweet ride. 

~ C. G.


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Your son has good taste in vehicles. Sweet ride.
> 
> ~ C. G.



Thanks, he works hard for it. He's a high school senior, works at a local grocery store, and cuts grass. I'm sure you see the light bar also notice the LED's in the bottom of the headlights. I guess you can say he likes lights too.


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Awesome ride!! Looks a beast........sure miss mine 

I hope he is not going to go "wheeling" with those rims :laughing: bet they are a pita to clean!


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



ven said:


> Awesome ride!! Looks a beast........sure miss mine
> 
> I hope he is not going to go "wheeling" with those rims :laughing: bet they are a pita to clean!



HA! No he keeps it pretty clean. We have other vehicles and ATV's we go wheelin in.


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Tell your son to get his truck like this...........







:naughty:


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

He would flip out if his wheels got that dirty lol!


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

:laughing:

I have a little ocd,on way home it took 7 x£2 jet washes and there was still mud underneath !


----------



## Changchung

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*






My little black panter


----------



## WarRaven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Good looking pal.
+1


----------



## KDM

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My son's truck with his latest set of wheels. He's going to wear the lugs out he changes so much, I skipped several different sets since the last picture.


----------



## BVH

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Changchung said:


> My little black panter



I lost my "Little Girl" (known as "Test Kitty" in another thread) 2 months ago and it's been a very, very down couple of months for me. I miss her so much. Similar to yours although a short-hair, all black wonderful huntress.


----------



## WarRaven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



BVH said:


> I lost my "Little Girl" 2 months ago and it's been a very, very down couple of months for me. I miss her so much. Similar to yours although a short-hair, all black wonderful huntress.


Aww that's terrible.
Friends are friends, matters not if covered in skin, fur, feathers or scales.. a friend is hard to lose or let go of.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Changchung

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



BVH said:


> I lost my "Little Girl" (known as "Test Kitty" in another thread) 2 months ago and it's been a very, very down couple of months for me. I miss her so much. Similar to yours although a short-hair, all black wonderful huntress.



They are so specials, I have a love/hate relationship with my crazy cat, he always wake me up 3 oclock in the morning, I have to take him to the plate of food. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] them he come back and sleep in my legs. Anyway I love him, I rescue him in venezuela and bring him to the states with me, my wife and my others dogs. He is a member of my family.

I hope you feel a little better... 

You have to feel good about the good times that you had with her...


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Changchung

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



ven said:


>



Wow... [emoji2]


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Random pic of me and my buddy chilling, took by the boss


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Just snuggled into me now :laughing: peck on the cheek!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

No tripod, not bad for a compact camera..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

^ He shoots, he scores! 

~ C. G.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Current conditions


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Check out this awesome hand! Best cards I ever played. A dozen SureFires.... the hard way. (For those wondering, yes; that's my sweet ride and her lovely little backside used to highlight my latest SureFire purchase. )


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Knockoff brand batteries. Extra super!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

When you need maximum power, put a Penes in it..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Just stepped outside to grab the mail a couple of minutes ago, there was already someone there waiting to help..


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

LOL !!!!!!

For some reason, I'm just imaging that skunk giving you a very adorable "Hello." In a quiet voice. As you stepped outside.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Yikes!! I see that his tail was up. Was he stamping his feet? I think that's part of the warning sequence.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

He was generally uninterested in my presence until I was maybe 10 yards away; he stared for a moment (which is how I got the pic,) then he trundled off noisily into the brush.

We have a couple of neighborhood hunter cats, I take the skunk's nonchalance to mean he's already sorted matters with them..


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Most of the skunks I've met were aggressive, like possums.

The resident skunk in my neighborhood is quite calm and never grunts or raises it's tail. Even when my dog is growling at it, it calmly walks around the shed and whatever.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hat's off to you, MrJino. That is a beautiful plate. 

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

MrJino,  over night that plate to me please. thanks!


----------



## MrJino

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Haha I would if it stayed fresh!

Pictures look so much better using warm lights.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

LOOK OUT


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

What makes it authentically American is the included pronunciation of Pennsylvania..


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My 2 boys




My boy and another boy!


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Bad day at the office............


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



ven said:


> Bad day at the office............


LOL...
Bad day for who?

Lizard... "My dinner is s#itting on my head"
Grasshopper... "Oh S#IT! I am gonna be dinner!"


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

:laughing: good point!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Running a little hot...


----------



## vadimax

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



MrJino said:


> Most of the skunks I've met were aggressive, like possums.
> 
> The resident skunk in my neighborhood is quite calm and never grunts or raises it's tail. Even when my dog is growling at it, it calmly walks around the shed and whatever.



Why people always try to destroy the taste of a fish with lemons?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Had a little sunflower seed thief at the birdfeeder yesterday.









Geoff


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Flying Turtle said:


> Had a little sunflower seed thief at the birdfeeder yesterday.



lol, caught in the act


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Through millions of years of evolution.... Nature's thief has developed a built-in black mask.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Pretty acrobatic little critter!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Bad kitty! 

~ C.G.






Most of me is on the couch. 

- Star


----------



## Wendee

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Here's a picture of a bear caught on our StealthCam 2 nights ago at our camp. oo: I'm now shopping for a super bright flashlight (+3000 lumens) because of this furry guy.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Caught this guy (Barred Owl) while taking a walk in the woods this morning.





And, had another visit late this afternoon from my seed thief at the other bird feeder. She's learned to come before I bring the feeders in at night.





Geoff


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

If you wander about our back patio during the day, the areas that puddle when the sprinklers come on appear to have tiny poppy seed-sized pebbles remaining after the water has evaporated, but the careful observer sees they aren't rocks..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Your remote control takes _what kind_ of batteries?


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Your remote control takes _what kind_ of batteries?



Guess that depends on what that remote chanel is ,its switching to:naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Taken with an iPhone 5, through a very dirty window. ....... guess what I'll be doing today. 

~ Chance


----------



## edap617

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Taken with an iPhone 5, through a very dirty window. ....... guess what I'll be doing today.
> 
> ~ Chance




Tell us more on your froggy friend CG please.

On the grass, chilling




Me and Ty


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Oy mate, froggy had to bounce. Before he left he said not to get friendly with thoes that consider you food. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Wendee said:


> Here's a picture of a bear caught on our StealthCam 2 nights ago at our camp. oo: I'm now shopping for a super bright flashlight (+3000 lumens) because of this furry guy.




I'm gonna suggest *NOT* buying something that will draw that type of critter's attention towards you.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....... guess what I'll be doing today.
> 
> ~ Chance



Posting on the CPF forums?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I have no clue what it is, but it's freakin' adorable!!!


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

It is cute for sure, cant see wings of any kind as i would have guessed a type of bat!


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oy mate, froggy had to bounce. Before he left he said not to get friendly with thoes that consider you food.
> 
> ~ Chance



:laughing:

I thought it may have been a pet, a tropical type............poison variety


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



ven said:


> It is cute for sure, can't see wings of any kind as i would have guessed a type of bat!



I think it might be a marsupial of some kind. :thinking:


----------



## ven

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> I think it might be a marsupial of some kind. :thinking:



You will more than likely be a lot closer than my guess, my only reasoning was the size and head. But then of course a baby possum or alike would be a closer match.


----------



## Oogabooga

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*

sphynx are not necessarily hypoallergenic, so good luck

- relpied to a post nearly 8 years old >.<


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: That Picture that youre really proud of.. (Part 2)*

That's where the *Reply With Quote *​button comes in handy. Lets everyone know to what/whom you're replying to.


----------



## OCD

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Monocrom said:


> I have no clue what it is, but it's freakin' adorable!!!



Looks like a Sugar Glider.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That sounds.... _delicious?_

Looks like I know what I'll be Googling next.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Check out the size of these 250w & 300w bulbes compared to the 60w in the middle. So far, last month and this one, I've replaced about 80 incandescent bulbs with L.E.D.s in my church & church owned school. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Those two larger frosted bulbs have noticeably yellow bases. Is that discoloration from heat?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I'm currently away from where they're located. When I return, I have a closer look then report back. It wouldn't surprise me though. Imagine the heat from/to produce 300w. Probably enough to discolor aluminum over a long length of time.

~ Chance


----------



## roger-roger

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Pictures of snapshots.


You can see a couple shots taken 11 yr after, on the 1984 Mauna Loa lava flow that threatened the city of Hilo on the island of Hawaii. In case anyone's interested thats my old late year production 1986 CJ-7.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Looks like a Hawaii dog. Is that so?


----------



## roger-roger

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



KITROBASKIN said:


> Looks like a Hawaii dog. Is that so?




Three-quarter Australian Cattle Dog, actually. The result of a local rancher trying to improve the already perfect cattle herding breed, hahaha. R-e-a-l-l-y miss that one. She was so game.


----------



## roger-roger

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Equipment transition from 1959 to 1995 to 2k.


----------



## candelier

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Happens everytime I go out


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That'll ruin anyone's night.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

iPhone 5 set to pano. 

~ Chance


----------



## Father Azmodius

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This is V3.2 of my dry stacked hearth with rocks from my property 





It radiates heat as well as blows out the slot above the firebox


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> iPhone 5 set to pano.



That one's a winner, but there's more in there..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> That one's a winner, but there's more in there..


 

More in where? :thinking:

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> More in where? :thinking:



In the data, the details your camera hides from you..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> In the data, the details your camera hides from you..



HA! That is a lot better. Thank you, StarHalo. 

~ C.G.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Surge suppressor takes one for the team. Smells like charcoal.


----------



## Cyclops942

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Dang. 

Well, it did its job, then, didn't it? Money well spent, I'd say.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Yes, it's much cheaper to replace the suppressor than the device that it was protecting. A good investment indeed.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Got this shot through the window. Red shouldered hawk took out a dove and stood on it for at least five minutes before flying it into the woods behind the house. I assume he/she is one of the pair that has built a nest in the neighbor's tree next door for the last three years. They haven't started the nest yet.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

He has an "I'll kick your a$$ too" look on his face.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Free air show: this guy was apparently having some trouble landing, would fly over the house and descend straight towards the airport, then five minutes later, fly over again, repeat, for like 40 minutes..

Edit: This specific plane was featured in the movies _Catch-22_ and _Pearl Harbor_.


----------



## Empath

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hummingbird and bees sharing a drink


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Free air show: this guy was apparently having some trouble landing, would fly over the house and descend straight towards the airport, then five minutes later, fly over again, repeat, for like 40 minutes..
> 
> Edit: This specific plane was featured in the movies _Catch-22_ and _Pearl Harbor_.



You live near Chino, right? Probably just shooting touch and go's.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*





Random photo of my 12 year old pugledor beagle (fancy for mutt) disguised as 8 day old road kill.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

dog.exe has crashed.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Get your Hypercolor shirt and put on the Color Me Badd CD..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Well ya never know what'll fly over the house..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Well ya never know what'll fly over the house..


Wow that's so cool star [emoji106]


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Get your Hypercolor shirt and put on the Color Me Badd CD..



Don't drink to much crystal Pepsi



image upload


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Guess this is going to be a thing now..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Very cool I love seeing your pics.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Guess this is going to be a thing now..



Perhaps they're arriving for a future air show. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps they're arriving for a future air show.
> 
> ~ Chance


That would be great I'm only 20 miles from there. Like your thinking Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Offgridled said:


> That would be great I'm only 20 miles from there. Like your thinking Chance



Do you like it, or like like it?  

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do you like it, or like like it?
> 
> ~ Chance


Like, like, like it but of course


----------



## BVH

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Anode after-glow from the NightSun


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Full moon last night with m25c2vn turbo.



post image


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Offgridled said:


> Full moon last night with m25c2vn turbo.



HA! So that's how it's turned on. Shoulda guessed as much.  :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Bdm82

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Offgridled said:


> Full moon last night with m25c2vn turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> post image


Awesome pic OG. Nicely aligned!


----------



## vadimax

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Guess this is going to be a thing now..



Must be Yak-52:


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Offgridled said:


> Full moon last night with m25c2vn turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> post image


That's a cool photo, looks like a cop chopper.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



RedLED said:


> That's a cool photo, looks like a cop chopper.


Yes I could resist taking this picture. The beam from the m25c2vn turbo is perfect for the effect.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Bdm82 said:


> Awesome pic OG. Nicely aligned!


Thanks it's the perfect focused beam to capture this shot


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



BVH said:


> Anode after-glow from the NightSun



Makes me miss my HID..



Offgridled said:


> Full moon last night with m25c2vn turbo.



Moon bounce! Love the particulates flying through the beam.



vadimax said:


> Must be Yak-52



You can type in the tail number of any plane in Google and all the data's there, along with any appearances the plane has made at air shows and such; turns out someone else got some better pictures of this particular 1994 Yak-52..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Albino dandelion


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Nice pic Star!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

This was taken with an iPhone5, through a below-ground basement window. He likes to [email protected]@K through the window at the fire in the pellet stove. Every once in a while he pecks on the glass. You must remain perfectly still or he'll run away. He's a very skittish fellow.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Pretty bird, you should set out a bowl of game feed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> Pretty bird, you should set out a bowl of game feed.



Thanks, Star. That's a great idea. We derive a lot of enjoyment feeding Momma squirrel, and it only costs peanuts. 

She's been with us about a year, and just had a second litter of babies. She gets kinda impatient if we don't open the window and feed her quickly enough. Hence the dirty window. She is, however, very gentle. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

There are all kinds of possibilities for getting pictures of squirrels that know to come up to feed; rigging the camera with a remote on a tripod and setting a peanut on the ledge with the window open, then just start shooting when she comes up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Momma doesn't mind the camera.  
~ CG 

































She always closes her eyes though after she's taken the peanut. 





Take notice of her needle sharpe claws. They're most formidable. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Yeah, but if you put just a camera there, she'll probably sit and eat; with a flash on the camera you'd get at least one razor-sharp print-quality pic.. I'm just over-thinking it like a photographer. And I've raised a squirrel before, when they're babies they can hang upside down from your arm using just their claws and it's not so bad, but once they get big enough to start having a bushy tail, there's enough mass there that it's not pleasant..


----------



## roger-roger

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

I don't usually shoot crows as a rule, being a very common bird that also happens to be a black thing on a bright background. But this guy was at exactly the right angle..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> I don't usually shoot crows ...........


 
I love your picture. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Must've left the oven on..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I love your picture. [emoji106]
> 
> ~ Chance


+1 the most majestic crow I've seen. Great pic star..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

On the drive home this evening: Well they can't all be good moving days..


----------



## BMikhail

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Well done, BMikhail! 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*




Extra light was provided by a PKDL PR-1 flashlight.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Great pic fixer. One happy bee on a mission..


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

My everyday view. Putting light on the water tower (on the Indiana side) from my house is my goal.







My face moments after frying my Deft-X less than 10 minutes after its arrival.


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A few pics from the original Slam Dunk Contest... 1976 (ABA)






From left: Julius Erving "DR. J", Larry Keenan, George "Ice" Gervin, Artis Gilmore, some guy, and David "Skywalker" Thompson.







"The take off" of The Doctor's famous dunk from the foul line.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A cow



click image upload

A mushroom


image upload


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Chocolate Thunder












Infamous fight between Darrly Dawkins and Maurice Lucas. 







lol







Anyone else have a red, white and blue basketball when they were a kid?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

What do the cables do?


----------



## mniezen

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Photonwrangler...what a cool shot. My curiosity is piqued...what is that?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Underground telephone and fiber optics cables. The round things are splice enclosures. The thick black cables going into the splice enclosures are the ones coming from the street. The thinner gray cables coming out of the other side of the enclosures go to the equipment in the building.

The orange and yellow ducts contain fiber optic cables.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

*Welcome to the Matrix*


----------



## mniezen

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Underground telephone and fiber optics cables. The round things are splice enclosures. The thick black cables going into the splice enclosures are the ones coming from the street. The thinner gray cables coming out of the other side of the enclosures go to the equipment in the building.
> 
> The orange and yellow ducts contain fiber optic cables.



WOW! Very cool. Thanks for the pic and the info.


----------



## Christoph

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


//




miles of busway


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

DC power busses?


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Momma doesn't mind the camera.
> ~ CG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She always closes her eyes though after she's taken the peanut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take notice of her needle sharpe claws. They're most formidable.
> 
> ~ Chance



Oh wow! Don't know how I missed seeing these the other day, but these are really neat. Great pics, Robin.


----------



## YAK-28

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

awesome photon wrangler, never saw any that neat or that large around akron. that might make the work a little easier.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



YAK-28 said:


> never saw any that neat or that large around akron.



A long time ago, a kid in the South who'd just gotten a camera remarked, "well there's nothing to photograph around here, it's just a bunch of ugly stuff." So a friend told him, "Photograph the ugly stuff." 

The kid now has a Getty Images Lifetime Achievement Award..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



YAK-28 said:


> awesome photon wrangler, never saw any that neat or that large around akron. that might make the work a little easier.



I've been in one site that was dark and a little spooky, and there's a strange repetitive sound that comes from somewhere in the darkness. oo:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Happy Festival of Eostre


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Those are beautiful.  


*He is risen!*

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

You could use those eggs to roughly evaluate CRI on some LED flashlights.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

However close you wanna cut it, Indiana Jones..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

New church down the street, right next door to the Lowe's. If you're not in the habit of viewing pictures full size, you should make an exception for these two, detail beyond detail..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*



StarHalo said:


> New church down the street, ....


 
Time-lapse photography, documentary worthy. WOW on the detail! 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Amazing detail and craftsmanship, StarHalo. And it's funny to see that sign prohibiting drones. Were they buzzing the workers?


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

They probably just don't want a drone sailing into one of those spires. Most everyone around here only uses their drones at the beach anyway..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Next week is the air show, so this week they fly over the house. A good day to just hang your arm out of ol' Virgina Ann..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Sneak preview:





Fun fact: An F-35 feinting landing at an airfield roughly a mile away and laying on full afterburner is loud enough to set off car alarms one block from your position..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Hey Chance, what are you taking pictures of? 













We looked him/her up in the Birds of Washington book. Barred Owl. This one is a little over 12 inches tall and didn't seem to mind when I approached. I was about 15 feet away when another bird flew over and Barred followed. These were taken with a iPhone5 at my mother's house.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Mom, Granny as she is known to most, took this picture about a week ago. The reflection is of her phone in the window she took the picture through. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Whoooooo is that looking at me? Nice pics!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

"You lost?"


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

*My cat Isaak all punked out.*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

An above average sunset this evening, but the cat walking down the sidewalk really makes the pic..


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

That looks like a Calico Cat. We moved our Philadelphia Calico to the desert in Feb. of this year. And she loves it here with the rest of the indoor cats. Plus out of our control, a group of feral cats has established a colony on our property, and. They even have a colony "Annex'" in a different area we don't feed them but do water them in the dead of summer.

I put out some designer water, (It's just tap water, but I fill up some fancy waste-of-money-bottle), to make the wife think I'm giving them something over the top. It's too hot here so I do give them some water. 

Nevertheless, nice photo, and you are right the cat makes the photo. Thanks for sharing, I like the photo, it's like anywhere, America.

PS...the cats have been trapped, fixed, and ear notched, micro chipped, to indicate they should be set free if trapped again. This is a new thing they do here, and other places is to catch the felines, fix em, ear notch them to ID them, and set them back where they were captured. They help keep the rodent problem down, plus cats are allowed out with no supervision if fixed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Star watching the eclipse. He was fine until the last minute or so. Then he went psycho-kitty. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

We've been hand-feeding this female for over a year. When the neighbor's cat is anywhere on the property she makes quite a racket. However, she'll walk right up to within inches of Star, since he isn't a threat.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Many years ago we were hand feeding a female squirrel. After several months of this, she disappeared for awhile. Then one day she came back and brought her babies with her to meet us and to teach them about this friendly food source. We felt very honored that she trusted us enough to bring the babies along.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

A proper SoCal car wash:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*

Creative shoppers (found in store parking lot this evening):


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Random Pictures Thread Part III*


----------



## slackercruster

*Vintage photo of a turkey chase - Thanksgiving 1952*

Originally entitled "Vintage photo of a turkey chase - Thanksgiving 1952"

Vintage photo of a turkey chase.

https://danieldteolijrarchivalcollection.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/thanksgiving-1952/



​


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It isn't every day that I get to see a new LED streetlight fixture up close. When I ran across this one laying on a sidewalk waiting to be stood up, I grabbed a picture of it.


----------



## knucklegary

That's the first street size LED I've seen. Interesting modular panels, five Phillips head screws and pop modules in/out. 
Are the lamps functional yet, how's the CCT at night when fired up?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

knucklegary said:


> That's the first street size LED I've seen. Interesting modular panels, five Phillips head screws and pop modules in/out.
> Are the lamps functional yet, how's the CCT at night when fired up?


I haven't seen them lit up yet as it's still daylight when I leave the area for the day. I will let you know when I see it lit up. In the meantime, here's a closeup of the top of the unit.


----------



## knucklegary

I think you should confiscate one of these units for evidence 😁


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I like the - STREETSIDE sticker. They're idiot proof. 😄


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I like the - STREETSIDE sticker. They're idiot proof. 😄


Lol, yeah - just in case someone thought the photocell was the light bulb.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today I learned that some fishing vessels looking for Saury will use huge banks of red LEDs to illuminate the water, which apparently brings the fish to the surface. This wound up in the news when a pilot noticed large splotches of red light in the clouds over the Atlantic ocean. Dang that's a lot of red light.


----------



## knucklegary

When squid are running in California ocean bays the boats flood lights can look like encounters of the third kind 👽


----------



## PhotonWrangler

knucklegary said:


> When squid are running in California ocean bays the boats flood lights can look like encounters of the third kind 👽
> View attachment 30047


Wow, that is impressive... and a little eerie.


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## bykfixer




----------

